# Elezioni



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

avete per caso capito chi ha vinto?
praticamente son tutti lì a dire di aver vinto.
che cazz di paese incasinato che siamo..:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

poi volevo sapere come mai castelli è stato così tanto bastonato in quel di lecco :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

http://www.corriere.it/politica/spe...ni_e25b4378-39c3-11df-862c-00144f02aabe.shtml

Mi pare che il PDL abbia guadagnato qualche regione


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/politica/spe...ni_e25b4378-39c3-11df-862c-00144f02aabe.shtml
> 
> Mi pare che il PDL abbia guadagnato qualche regione


ho letto.. e non mi capacito..
ma il bello deve ancora venire... la lega ha superato il pdl in veneto e se non sbaglio anche in piemonte..


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> avete per caso capito chi ha vinto?
> praticamente son tutti lì a dire di aver vinto.
> che cazz di paese incasinato che siamo..:carneval:


hanno vinto tutti: tranne castelli  (così impara a fare il ministro italiano che canta "chi non salta italiano è) e brunetta  (che sta sui c... a qualunque essere senziente)
abbiamo perso noi cittadini


spero solo che nessuno abbia votato B sperando che la cura del cancro arrivi in tempo per salvare la sua vita o quella di chi gli è caro


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hanno vinto tutti: tranne castelli  (così impara a fare il ministro italiano che canta "chi non salta italiano è) e brunetta  (che sta sui c... a qualunque essere senziente)
> abbiamo perso noi cittadini
> 
> 
> *spero solo che nessuno abbia votato B sperando che la cura del cancro arrivi in tempo per salvare la sua vita o quella di chi gli è caro*


a sai tu? secondo me chi vuol bersi tutto si beve anche la balla sul cancro..


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Vi confesso che a 'sto giro ho deciso di andare a votare.

In genere mi astengo visto che in Italia non ci vivo da molto, ho deciso di lasciarmi andare a uno slancio patriottico


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

Ha (stra-)vinto la destra, ahimè.

Badate bene, non il centro-destra, ma proprio la destra!

Che amarezza..


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a sai tu? secondo me chi vuol bersi tutto si beve anche la balla sul cancro..


hai ragione

d'altronde c'è ancora gente che dice "vedi che bravo B che ci ha tolto l'ici!"

anche B ha ragione 
lo disse sin dall'inizio 
"in Italia ci sono un 5% di persone che usano il cervello (o qualcosa del genere), ma il voto ce l'ha anche l'altro 95%"
:uhoh:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2010)

*.........*

Chi ha vinto?Loro...chi ha perso?Sempre e solo noi....!!


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> avete per caso capito chi ha vinto?
> praticamente son tutti lì a dire di aver vinto.
> che cazz di paese incasinato che siamo..:carneval:


Il Pd ha perso qualche regione.
Sono troppo contenta che brunetta le abbia buscate!
Mi spiace per il Piemonte, la candidatura di Grillo ha penalizzato la Bresso...


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Siete di un palloso inenarrabile!!!!!

Non vi va di votare alla "meno peggio" come si è fatto da sempre?

CANDIDATEVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

La sinistra non vi va bene perchè non c'è, ma quando c'era non vi andava bene perchè c'era troppo.
La destra non vi va bene perchè c'è ancora, ma quando non c'era parecchi la rimpiangevano.
Il centro ha dominato per decenni perchè, ammettiamolo, siamo un paese di gretti, che per i piccoli, miseri tornaconti personali siamo capaci di vendere pure la famiglia (se così non fosse, le altre mafie non istituzionalizzate come lo sono il Vaticano e fu la DC non sarebbero ancora così fiorenti).

La piantiamo di piagnucolare sempre contro l'espressione del voto popolare - libertà tanto decantata quanto indiscussa - e proviamo a capire che se le cose non ci vanno bene abbiamo solo da non accettarle? Ci sono mille modi: dall'impegno politico al "fagottino"(ma lasciamo perdere la violenza, per favore).


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Basta mi candido.

Votatemi!


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Siete di un palloso inenarrabile!!!!!
> 
> Non vi va di votare alla "meno peggio" come si è fatto da sempre?
> 
> ...


Scusa eh...ma che dici?
Io personalmente non ho mai detto che la sinistra non mi va bene. Ho sempre votato loro e sempre lo farò! E sempre sono andata alle urne!Vuoi anche per il solo motivo di non votare gli altri.


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Il Pd ha perso qualche regione.
> Sono troppo contenta che brunetta le abbia buscate!
> Mi spiace per il Piemonte, la candidatura di Grillo ha penalizzato la Bresso...


Io sono estremamente felice che una persona come la Bresso, che per anni ha deviato tutta l'attenzione dell'amministrazione regionale sul "suo" capoluogo lasciando morire d'inedia e di indifferenza province disastrate come il VCO, se ne vada fuori dalle palle. Cota sarà migliore? 

BOH!!!!!!!!!!

Ma almeno, visto che siamo nella merda più nera grazie ad una parte, proviamo l'altra!


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta mi candido.
> 
> Votatemi!


NO! Io sono un tipo fedele! :mrgreen:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Scusa eh...ma che dici?
> Io personalmente non ho mai detto che la sinistra non mi va bene. Ho sempre votato loro e sempre lo farò! E sempre sono andata alle urne!Vuoi anche per il solo motivo di non votare gli altri.


Magari parlavo in senso generale?
Magari non esisti solo tu, tesòr?


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Io sono estremamente felice che una persona come la Bresso, che per anni ha deviato tutta l'attenzione dell'amministrazione regionale sul "suo" capoluogo lasciando morire d'inedia e di indifferenza province disastrate come il VCO, se ne vada fuori dalle palle. Cota sarà migliore?
> 
> BOH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma almeno, visto che siamo nella merda più nera grazie ad una parte, proviamo l'altra!


Ma infatti, ognuno ha il diritto di pensarla come crede.
Come ho già detto, da quando ho il diritto di voto sono sempe rimasta delle stesse idee politiche


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Siete di un palloso inenarrabile!!!!!
> 
> Non vi va di votare alla "meno peggio" come si è fatto da sempre?
> 
> ...


 
Forse confondi l'amministrazione di una regione con quella di un condominio. Certe affermazioni si dicono in una riunione condominiale: non lamentatevi se l'androne è sporco! O se l'amministratore non provvede a ripulire il cortile: fatelo voi l'amministratore!
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Magari parlavo in senso generale?
> Magari non esisti solo tu, tesòr?


Ma dato che non è che abbiano scritto in molti in questo post...forse valeva la pena non generalizzare...mon petit cheri


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta mi candido.
> 
> Votatemi!


Potrei farlo. Magari vedendo come funzionano le cose in un altro paese avresti qualcosa di serio da proporre. :up:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma infatti, ognuno ha il diritto di pensarla come crede.
> Come ho già detto, da quando ho il diritto di voto sono sempe rimasta delle stesse idee politiche


Mi fa sorridere chi dice di essere coerente con le proprie idee avendo sempre votato per una parte.

Tutte le parti hanno sempre fatto le banderuole! GLi ideali sono sempre stati trattati da tutti come vacche al mercato, quindi la "coerenza" ad una parte mi sa che suoni più "ingreggiamento".


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma dato che non è che abbiano scritto in molti in questo post...forse valeva la pena non generalizzare...mon petit cheri


Hihihihihihihihi! E poi l'egocentrico sono io! :mexican::carneval:


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Mi fa sorridere chi dice di essere coerente con le proprie idee avendo sempre votato per una parte.
> 
> Tutte le parti hanno sempre fatto le banderuole! GLi ideali sono sempre stati trattati da tutti come vacche al mercato, quindi la "coerenza" ad una parte mi sa che suoni più "ingreggiamento".


Ma figurati!
Guarda che è da parecchio tempo (troppo) che Berlusconio e i suoi scagnozzi sono entarti in politica.
Nel 1993 io avevo appena avuto diritto di voto. E' da allora che NON voto per lui! E votare a destra, per me, equivale a votare lui.


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Hihihihihihihihi! E poi l'egocentrico sono io! :mexican::carneval:


Tu sei anche permaloso :carneval:


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma figurati!
> Guarda che è da parecchio tempo (troppo) che Berlusconio e i suoi scagnozzi sono entarti in politica.
> Nel 1993 io avevo appena avuto diritto di voto. E' da allora che NON voto per lui! E votare a destra equivale a votare lui.


con la coalizione che ha fatto, voti praticamente sempre lui.


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> con la coalizione che ha fatto, voti praticamente sempre lui.


Appunto! Per esempio...Fini ultimamente non mi dispiaceva affatto...ma sarebbe comunque dare un voto a silvio!


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> con la coalizione che ha fatto, voti praticamente sempre lui.


vero.
lo schifo più totale sono le liste e i listini e sempre gli stessi capolista:ira::ira::ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Io sono estremamente felice che una persona come la Bresso, che per anni ha deviato tutta l'attenzione dell'amministrazione regionale sul "suo" capoluogo lasciando morire d'inedia e di indifferenza province disastrate come il VCO, se ne vada fuori dalle palle. Cota sarà migliore?
> 
> BOH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma almeno, visto che siamo nella merda più nera grazie ad una parte, proviamo l'altra!


 
VCO è una delle province che non avrebbero neanche dovuto creare

e questo gov aveva messo nel programma l'abolizione delle province tout court

poi certo
chi ci credeva che l'avrebbero fatto?
troppe belle poltroncine costose in cui piazzare amici e trombati/e

naturalmente, secondo me


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Siete di un palloso inenarrabile!!!!!
> 
> Non vi va di votare alla "meno peggio" come si è fatto da sempre?
> 
> ...


un post qualunquista e superficiale.
(non averne a male)


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> un post qualunquista e superficiale.
> (non averne a male)


Figurati, ma preferisco essere qualunquista e superficiale piuttosto che ipocrita.

Forse bisognerebbe scendere dalle nuvolette, smettere di pensare che la politica sia fatta di buoni e cattivi, ma solo di gente che, magari partita con buoni ideali, per far carriera se li è dovuti vendere strada facendo. Tutti, sinistre e destre, ma a me le sinistre sono sempre state sui maroni non tanto per le idee decantate, che in gran parte condivido, ma per l'uso meschino, ipocrita e criminale che ne ha sempre fatto per rimbambire il popolino. L'uso untuoso quanto falso delle belle parole è diffuso in tutto l'arco costituzionale, ma le sinistre nel mondo si sono lasciate dietro l'URSS, la Corea e numerosi altri paesi devastati dal folle uso che hanno fatto i "padri del Popolo" della parola Libertà, ed una Cina che a spese della povera gente si sta ora sviluppando come una vera e propria minaccia per il resto del mondo sulla base non di principi "di sinistra" ma spudoratamente di un capitalismo ancora più criminale di quello USA, e nello stesso tempo inneggiando schifosamente ai dettami socialisti.
I giovani cinesi oggi sono estremamente acculturati, rispetto a tanti altri, ma non sanno nulla di piazza Tienanmen. E quelli che ne sanno qualcosa sono stati convinti che sia stata una bufala!


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> avete per caso capito chi ha vinto?
> praticamente son tutti lì a dire di aver vinto.
> che cazz di paese incasinato che siamo..:carneval:


Io sono 20anni che non vado a votare 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgXk3De3rVE


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

... e come son contenti loro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov3ImAbTLGY


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e come son contenti loro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov3ImAbTLGY


mi sta sulle balle in un modo pazzesco. si è perfino tagliata i capelli come la serracchiani..:ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sta sulle balle in un modo pazzesco. si è perfino tagliata i capelli come la serracchiani..:ira::ira::ira:



Manco a me piace


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono 20anni che non vado a votare


Non ci sono mai andato (non avendo il diritto come straniero) ...   :rotfl:


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai andato (non avendo il diritto come straniero) ...   :rotfl:


 
voterai da qualche parte però..mica sei apolide!


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai andato (non avendo il diritto come straniero) ...   :rotfl:


 :sorpreso:
e da dove arrivi, se posso sapere?
austria o germania?


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> voterai da qualche parte però..mica sei apolide!


chi è apolide, tipo gli zingari, non vota mai?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> :sorpreso:
> e da dove arrivi, se posso sapere?
> austria o germania?


germoglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> germoglio :mrgreen:


krukken :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (31 Marzo 2010)

Io non sposo una idea, se no sarei un fossile come i miie concittadini che voterebbero anche una scopa basta che abbia o la falce ed il martello oppure l'insegna del PD.
Valuto di volta in volta chi votare e in base al tipo di elezioni, ho sempre variato guardando chi poteva dare il meglio e chi ha fatto o poteva fare meglio.
Ad una votazione politica decisi di votare per una parte e mia madre l'ha preso in quel posto, quindi allora decisi di non studiare per un poco e lavorare per pagare gli 8000 euro richiesti in più da questo stato delle banane. Alle successive elezioni ho votato l'altra parte politica, solo per il fatto che mi ero sentito perendere per il sedere dall'altra.
Io sono uno di quegli elettori che premiano o bocciano i governi, non sposo idee perchè mi permetto di bacchettare con il mio voto chi ha lavorato male o chi ha agito in maniera immorale (non di vita privata ma come scelte politiche).
Sono per uno stato capace di non governare solo la parte che lo ha eletto ma che si ponga come governo per tutti, chi lo ha votato e soprattutto chi non lo ha votato, perchè è da quegli altri che possono provenire voti buoni, non da chi voterà comunque turandosi il naso.
Chi ha vinto? Sinceramente secondo me nessuno, però ci si aspettava di più dalla sinistra davvero, non ha perso ma questo è l'inizio del dopo Bersani, non ci arriverà a capo del suo partito alle prossime elezioni.
Ci sono momenti che non esigono vincere di poco, ma che esigono vincere di una certa misura.


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

*Però*

Vendola ha stravinto...


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Vendola ha stravinto...


è l'unica nota positiva.. nonchè mio orgoglio! :up:


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> L'uso untuoso quanto falso delle belle parole è diffuso in tutto l'arco costituzionale, ma le sinistre nel mondo si sono lasciate dietro l'URSS, la Corea e numerosi altri paesi devastati dal folle uso che hanno fatto i "padri del Popolo" della parola Libertà, ed una Cina che a spese della povera gente si sta ora sviluppando come una vera e propria minaccia per il resto del mondo ...


Come per dire: se uno non vota mister B è un comunista.


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Come per dire: se uno non vota mister B è un comunista.


Che palle con sti schemi del cavolo!

Comunque liberissimi tutti di votare Di Pietro il forcaiolo. 
Io prima ho parlato delle sinistre in generale.
Le sinistre italiane sono (per fortuna) solo lo scimmiottamento di altre.
Io non sono "di destra", ma ho visto le sinistre chiudere troppe fabbriche (e fare altri danni. Ultimamente, non sessant'anni fa).
Certo a volte aiutate da "cime" d'imprenditoria come Gardini, ma ne ho viste troppe.
Vivo da decenni nel mondo operaio, come operaio, per quello che non sopporto un certo tipo di retorica.


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Che palle con sti schemi del cavolo!
> 
> Comunque liberissimi tutti di votare Di Pietro il forcaiolo.
> Io prima ho parlato delle sinistre in generale.
> ...


Ma infatti io non voglio proprio scendere negli schemi!! 
E sono d'accordo sulla retorica fine a se stessa.. però i tempi della retorica, dei grandi ideali sono passati.. 
Infatti mister B non fa parte di nessun ideale...
Discorso lungo comunque.


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> è l'unica nota positiva.. nonchè mio orgoglio! :up:


L'hai votato?


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> L'hai votato?


 
no.. :unhappy:

nn sono piu residente li... ma sono orgoglioso della mia regione!


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> no.. :unhappy:
> 
> nn sono piu residente li... *ma sono orgoglioso della mia regione*!


:up:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non voglio proprio scendere negli schemi!!
> E sono d'accordo sulla retorica fine a se stessa.. *però i tempi della retorica, dei grandi ideali sono passati*..
> Infatti mister B non fa parte di nessun ideale...
> Discorso lungo comunque.


Difatti io imputo a questo la tendenza delle "sinistre" ad essere sempre meno consistenti, meno presenti, meno convinte, più soggette a cedere il passo ai forcaioli, che almeno loro hanno trovato il modo di alzare una voce che altri non alzano neppure più perchè non sanno più cosa gridare (che indefinitiva è meglio che gridare cazzate).
Berlusconi non è un politico, non lo sarà mai. Ma, ragionamento maccheronico ma che ha il suo perchè, al contrario dei politici "puri", ha degli interessi che non possono ignorare per certi versi l'economia del Paese.
Rimane un "parassita", come tutti gli altri, ma se gli altri ciucciano sangue e basta, lui comunque potrebbe avere interesse a che il paese, almeno economicamente, non si dissangui del tutto. Poi cosa e come faccia, è un altro discorso. Ai politici "puri" spesso conviene addirittura la guerra.


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma, ragionamento maccheronico *ma che ha il suo perchè, al contrario dei politici "puri"*, ha degli interessi che non possono ignorare per certi versi l'economia del Paese.
> Rimane un "parassita", come tutti gli altri, ma se gli altri ciucciano sangue e basta, lui comunque potrebbe avere interesse a che il paese, almeno economicamente, non si dissangui del tutto. Poi cosa e come faccia, è un altro discorso. Ai politici "puri" spesso conviene addirittura la guerra.


Ha il suo perchè? Ha il suo perchè? :singleeye:

Non si può sentire... Ma visto che parli tanto hai esercitato il tuo diritto di cittadino?


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzUoAfcyPsk


*No comment. 
*​


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ha il suo perchè? Ha il suo perchè? :singleeye:
> 
> Non si può sentire... Ma visto che parli tanto hai esercitato il *tuo diritto di cittadino*?


 
Certamente, e come già dissi tempo fa, montanellianamente mi sono "tappato il naso" ed ho votato Cota.

Ho anche incrociato le dita, comunque.


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> ...mi sono "tappato il naso" ed ho votato Cota.
> 
> Ho anche incrociato le dita, comunque.


Basito.
Siamo distanti anni luce. è inutile.

ciao


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

a me manca la vladimir luxuria politica 
mi piace un sacco.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Siete di un palloso inenarrabile!!!!!
> 
> Non vi va di votare alla "meno peggio" come si è fatto da sempre?
> 
> ...


 sono molto d'accordo con te, sulla sostanza.
Piagnucolare non serve. 

Sono meno d'accordo sui modi. non mi pare nessuno avesse in effetti qui piagnucolato (ancora, sono solo a pag2).
Diciamo che pure io sono molto curiosa, di alcune dinamiche in particolare. Come può il PDL stravincere ma brunetta non ce la fa (eppure dicevano fosse amatissimo). come può essere che tanta gente voti la lega in quel modo. E perchè sia il Pd che il PDL hanno candidato persone che sapevano non poter vincere non per il partito ma per la persona (vedi bresso e palese)


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Difatti io imputo a questo la tendenza delle "sinistre" ad essere sempre meno consistenti, meno presenti, meno convinte, più soggette a cedere il passo ai forcaioli, che almeno loro hanno trovato il modo di alzare una voce che altri non alzano neppure più perchè non sanno più cosa gridare (che indefinitiva è meglio che gridare cazzate).
> Berlusconi non è un politico, non lo sarà mai. Ma, ragionamento maccheronico ma che ha il suo perchè, al contrario dei politici "puri", ha degli interessi che non possono ignorare per certi versi l'economia del Paese.
> Rimane un "parassita", come tutti gli altri, ma se gli altri ciucciano sangue e basta, *lui comunque potrebbe avere interesse a che il paese, almeno economicamente, non si dissangui del tutto*. Poi cosa e come faccia, è un altro discorso. Ai politici "puri" spesso conviene addirittura la guerra.


 perchè? 
lo domando poichè io ho sempre pensato il contrario, ovvero che fosse del tutto indifferente al destino economico delle imprese italiane, poichè in fondo la sua non è legata a quanti soldi abbiamo ma solo ad un giro di pubblicità e marketing e non direttamente al potere d'acquisto delle persone. Oltretutto è anziano, in fondo a parte non andare in galera per altri 10-15anni pensi che gli interessi di altro? Magari dell'eredità dei figli?.... 
Tanto meno della scuola, della cultura, delle altre imprese del paese, del turismo, dello sviluppo.... cosa gli viene in tasca a lui da queste cose?


----------



## aristocat (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta mi candido.
> 
> Votatemi!


Desisti 
Nulla puoi contro *Sgargiula* :sonar:
Si è candidata, non lo sapevi? :carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2010)

*Mò non esageriamo...*



MiKa ha detto:


> Vendola ha stravinto...


Ha vinto...non STRAvinto...se la destra avesse proposto la Poli bordone avrebbe vinto anche in puglia...:singleeye:


----------



## Disperata78 (1 Aprile 2010)

ovviamente sono di destra, l'Italia migliore di sempre è proprio ora peccato che i media cerchino di rovinare l'immagine, Berlusconi ha fatto grandi cose, w l'Italia.

La sinistra è la rovina. 


Federalismo in italia, Bossi siamo con te.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> ovviamente sono di destra, l'Italia migliore di sempre è proprio ora peccato che i media cerchino di rovinare l'immagine, Berlusconi ha fatto grandi cose, w l'Italia.
> 
> La sinistra è la rovina.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma parla per te!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Che palle con sti schemi del cavolo!
> 
> Comunque liberissimi tutti di votare Di Pietro il forcaiolo.
> Io prima ho parlato delle sinistre in generale.
> ...


Un chiarimento: ma tu cosa intendi per sinistra che chiude le fabbriche? Ti riferisci al vecchio PCI di Berlinguer, o al PD di Bersani?
Essere di sinistra o di destra se ci ragioni su un attimo vuol dire aderire ad un sistema di convinzioni e valori molto diversi tra loro. Poi chiaramente, devi trovare una sintesi e votare (od astenerti, se ritieni sia il caso) il movimento che più ci si avvicina.
A me sembra che tu faccia solo una gran confusione... se dici: ho votato Cota turandomi il naso, significa che nella tua testa la sintesi che hai fatto dei tuoi valori, ti ha portato a scegliere il movimento che più gli si avvicina.
E' un tuo diritto, mica te ne devi vergognare... in democrazia ogni voto ha la stessa dignità e valore, sia che si voti Forza Nuova o Rifondazione Comunista.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2010)

*A proposito*

Cota "Arriva la RU486, la lascerò nei magazzini".


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Cota "Arriva la RU486, la lascerò nei magazzini".


 La maggioranza l'ha voluto? Ora mi sembra giusto che se lo tenga :carneval:


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La maggioranza l'ha voluto? Ora mi sembra giusto che se lo tenga :carneval:


Non oso pensare Formigoni che farà...


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non oso pensare Formigoni che farà...


 Meglio. In ogni caso, in democrazia la maggioranza ha il dovere e il diritto di governare la minoranza... potevate votare altro  
Se costruiranno le centrali nucleari ad Oristano (come pare) noi sardi ce le saremo meritate.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> ovviamente sono di destra, l'Italia migliore di sempre è proprio ora peccato che i media cerchino di rovinare l'immagine, Berlusconi ha fatto grandi cose, w l'Italia.
> 
> La sinistra è la rovina.
> 
> ...


 
Non potevi avere nick più appropriato! :mrgreen:


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non oso pensare Formigoni che farà...


 
Formigoni + Moratti.. che binomio ragazzi in vista dell'expo!! :unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Meglio. In ogni caso, in democrazia la maggioranza ha il dovere e il diritto di governare la minoranza... potevate votare altro
> *Se costruiranno le centrali nucleari ad Oristano (come pare) noi sardi ce le saremo meritate.*


Merda salterebbe la mia piccola fattoria... il mio sogno da cowgirl infranto!:carneval:

Scherzi a parte, se a quel punto il sardo non si rivolta e' proprio coglione!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Merda salterebbe la mia piccola fattoria... il mio sogno da cowgirl infranto!:carneval:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, se a quel punto il sardo non si rivolta e' proprio coglione!


la fai dalla parte opposta, nell'ogliastra :carneval:
Si, ma se ci pensi... votando il centrodestra, che ha nel proprio programma elettorale il nucleare, un elettore di Cappellacci perchè poi dovrebbe lamentarsi?
Se io votassi lega, e poi quando bloccano la pillola abortiva mi incazzassi... beh, avrei le idee davvero confuse


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Errore ed orrore. I governanti devono governare non anche sulla minoranza, ma "per" la minoranza. Perchè? Questo è il motivo perchè dopo Prodi ha vinto Berlusconi, potete non credermi, ma Prodi ha scontentato alcune fasce non protette che non erano tipica espressione del voto per la sua parte politica e quindi ha fatto perdere Veltroni, perchè comunque la si voglia vedere l'idea del PD di Veltroni era bella e vincente, ma doveva scontare un governo che non ha creato per nulla consenso.
Quale governo creerebbe consenso? Tralasciamo le frasi ad effetto, la gente ne parla e ne straparla e non sono quelle le cose di cui dovremmo invece fare noi, ogni slogan, ogni frase buttata non è mai stata nulla, sono le cose non dette e non scritte, ma fatte che contano sulla nostra vita.
Il governante migliore è quello che sa fare non dando ai propri elettori, ma redistribuendo davvero a tutti e questo in italia è una pura utopia.
Alla base di chi vota sinistra o destra non ci stanno valori, ma brutto da dire grette considerazioni personali, si sposa una parte perchè avvantaggia il proprio modo di vivere, anche se a modo suo potrebbe fare del male, il vero elettore è libero di scegliere, di non pensare con la testa dei giornali e con la testa dei politici, bacchettare chi sbaglia e premiare chi fa bene, al di fuori degli slogan.
Quale è il partito più vicino ai lavoratori? (non operari attenti, ma lavoratori in genere) la Lega accidenti, in Emilia guadagnano consensi in questo, sparano slogan a volte stupidi ma cazzo se a volte sono perfettamente concreti.


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Errore ed orrore. I governanti devono governare non anche sulla minoranza, ma "per" la minoranza. Perchè? Questo è il motivo perchè dopo Prodi ha vinto Berlusconi, potete non credermi, ma Prodi ha scontentato alcune fasce non protette che non erano tipica espressione del voto per la sua parte politica e quindi ha fatto perdere Veltroni, perchè comunque la si voglia vedere l'idea del PD di Veltroni era bella e vincente, ma doveva scontare un governo che non ha creato per nulla consenso.
> Quale governo creerebbe consenso? Tralasciamo le frasi ad effetto, la gente ne parla e ne straparla e non sono quelle le cose di cui dovremmo invece fare noi, ogni slogan, ogni frase buttata non è mai stata nulla, sono le cose non dette e non scritte, ma fatte che contano sulla nostra vita.
> Il governante migliore è quello che sa fare non dando ai propri elettori, ma redistribuendo davvero a tutti e questo in italia è una pura utopia.
> Alla base di chi vota sinistra o destra non ci stanno valori, ma brutto da dire grette considerazioni personali, si sposa una parte perchè avvantaggia il proprio modo di vivere, anche se a modo suo potrebbe fare del male, il vero elettore è libero di scegliere, di non pensare con la testa dei giornali e con la testa dei politici, bacchettare chi sbaglia e premiare chi fa bene, al di fuori degli slogan.
> Quale è il partito più vicino ai lavoratori? (non operari attenti, ma lavoratori in genere) la* Lega accidenti, in Emilia guadagnano consensi in questo, sparano slogan a volte stupidi ma cazzo se a volte sono perfettamente concreti.*


a bè, allora.. stiamo apposto. più slogan per tutti e fine dei problemi.:unhappy:


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a bè, allora.. stiamo apposto. *più slogan per tutti* e fine dei problemi.:unhappy:


eheh.. stavo per scriverlo io..


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la fai dalla parte opposta, nell'ogliastra :carneval:
> Si, ma se ci pensi... votando il centrodestra, che ha nel proprio programma elettorale il nucleare, un elettore di Cappellacci perchè poi dovrebbe lamentarsi?
> Se io votassi lega, e poi quando bloccano la pillola abortiva mi incazzassi... beh, avrei le idee davvero confuse


Quella parte mi sa che e' gia' bella occupata... me ne vado in Barbagia!:incazzato:

Il fatto e' che non capisco proprio come possano votarli. Forse perche' non sono dentro determinate realta' che non capisco :unhappy:

Basta VOTATEMI!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Errore ed orrore. I governanti devono governare non anche sulla minoranza, ma "per" la minoranza. Perchè? Questo è il motivo perchè dopo Prodi ha vinto Berlusconi, potete non credermi, ma Prodi ha scontentato alcune fasce non protette che non erano tipica espressione del voto per la sua parte politica e quindi ha fatto perdere Veltroni, perchè comunque la si voglia vedere l'idea del PD di Veltroni era bella e vincente, ma doveva scontare un governo che non ha creato per nulla consenso.
> Quale governo creerebbe consenso? Tralasciamo le frasi ad effetto, la gente ne parla e ne straparla e non sono quelle le cose di cui dovremmo invece fare noi, ogni slogan, ogni frase buttata non è mai stata nulla, sono le cose non dette e non scritte, ma fatte che contano sulla nostra vita.
> *Il governante migliore è quello che sa fare non dando ai propri elettori, ma redistribuendo davvero a tutti e questo in italia è una pura utopia.*
> Alla base di chi vota sinistra o destra non ci stanno valori, ma brutto da dire grette considerazioni personali, si sposa una parte perchè avvantaggia il proprio modo di vivere, anche se a modo suo potrebbe fare del male, il vero elettore è libero di scegliere, di non pensare con la testa dei giornali e con la testa dei politici, bacchettare chi sbaglia e premiare chi fa bene, al di fuori degli slogan.
> Quale è il partito più vicino ai lavoratori? (non operari attenti, ma lavoratori in genere) la Lega accidenti, in Emilia guadagnano consensi in questo, sparano slogan a volte stupidi ma cazzo se a volte sono perfettamente concreti.


Questa è utopia in qualunque democrazia, non solo in Italia.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna, tra tutti i partiti è innegabile che quelli della lega facciano davvero qualcosa per il cittadino, motivo per cui alcuni sindaci emiliani sono persino leghisti! Non è questione di ideologia che è la cosa quanto mai fuorviante al mondo, ma è una questione di quale amministratore tiene davvero al bene dei cittadini.
In un paese della provincia mia (tipicamente rossa) ha vinto un leghista (il paese non è piccolo, anzi) di 27 anni, ha fatto quello che la gente si aspettava che facesse il sindaco del loro paese, non piegandosi in certo frangenti.  Lui sarà  un coglione?  L'ho visto ad Ingegneria ed era un ragazzo come altri, solo che  lui a 27 anni è diventato sindaco ed ha fatto qualcosa, i suoi colleghi invasi di ideologia sono al massimo consiglieri comunali o circoscrizionali e sono leccaculo di personalità politiche più  pesanti e molto peggio moralmente parlando.
La gente vede queste cose, la gente non vota destra o non vota sinisytra perchè stupidi, ma sanno quello che vogliono e possiamo lamentarci quanto vogliamo, ma così è!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quella parte mi sa che e' gia' bella occupata... me ne vado in Barbagia!:incazzato:
> 
> Il fatto e' che non capisco proprio come possano votarli. Forse perche' non sono dentro determinate realta' che non capisco :unhappy:
> 
> Basta VOTATEMI!


Perchè a parte la Barbagia, il campidano l'oristanese e in parte il sassarese è tendenzialmente di destra. I motivi veri non li so, ma è così da tanto tempo...:sonar:
Il tuo programma elettorale?:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, tra tutti i partiti è innegabile che quelli della lega facciano davvero qualcosa per il cittadino, motivo per cui alcuni sindaci emiliani sono persino leghisti! Non è questione di ideologia che è la cosa quanto mai fuorviante al mondo, ma è una questione di quale amministratore tiene davvero al bene dei cittadini.
> In un paese della provincia mia (tipicamente rossa) ha vinto un leghista (il paese non è piccolo, anzi) di 27 anni, ha fatto quello che la gente si aspettava che facesse il sindaco del loro paese, non piegandosi in certo frangenti. Lui sarà un coglione? L'ho visto ad Ingegneria ed era un ragazzo come altri, solo che lui a 27 anni è diventato sindaco ed ha fatto qualcosa, i suoi colleghi invasi di ideologia sono al massimo consiglieri comunali o circoscrizionali e sono leccaculo di personalità politiche più pesanti e molto peggio moralmente parlando.
> La gente vede queste cose, la gente non vota destra o non vota sinisytra perchè stupidi, ma sanno quello che vogliono e possiamo lamentarci quanto vogliamo, ma così è!


votando lega nord voti un partito che non è un partito ma un movimento razzista e le tanto decantate ronde si sono rivelate un flop clamoroso.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa è utopia in qualunque democrazia, non solo in Italia.


Moltimodi, una utopia dappertutto, ma da noi sono davvero perfetti a creare ceti sociali, differenze sociali ed usarle per comandarci a bacchetta. "dividi et impera" semplice ma alquanto difettoso in quanto giustizia.
Io conosco persone ottime di ceti sociali diversi, conosco gente che vota per PDL essere  brave persone ed altrettante votare per il PD, vedo persone di merda votare PDL ed altrettante PD, vedo persone intelligenti votare PD ed altrettante PDL.
Il migliore governante è quello che sa quali sono le fasce a rischio...per ora nessuna delle due parti ci ha beccato.
Operai da proteggere?  Ma come? Imprenditori? Ma dai! Chi è da proteggere è chi è alla frutta, dipendente o datore di lavoro, fanculo la loro provenienza sociale.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, *tra tutti i partiti è innegabile che quelli della lega facciano davvero qualcosa per il cittadino, motivo per cui alcuni sindaci emiliani sono persino leghisti! Non è questione di ideologia che è la cosa quanto mai fuorviante al mondo, ma è una questione di quale amministratore tiene davvero al bene dei cittadini.*
> In un paese della provincia mia (tipicamente rossa) ha vinto un leghista (il paese non è piccolo, anzi) di 27 anni, ha fatto quello che la gente si aspettava che facesse il sindaco del loro paese, non piegandosi in certo frangenti.  Lui sarà  un coglione?  L'ho visto ad Ingegneria ed era un ragazzo come altri, solo che  lui a 27 anni è diventato sindaco ed ha fatto qualcosa, i suoi colleghi invasi di ideologia sono al massimo consiglieri comunali o circoscrizionali e sono leccaculo di personalità politiche più  pesanti e molto peggio moralmente parlando.
> La gente vede queste cose, la gente non vota destra o non vota sinisytra perchè stupidi, ma sanno quello che vogliono e possiamo lamentarci quanto vogliamo, ma così è!


Ah questo era quello che gli americani mi raccontavano di Bush Jr... poi s'e' visto che cazzo ha combinato in "larga scala".

Grossa stronzata concentrasi sul "dettaglio" dimenticandosi il progetto piu' ampio IMHO


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> votando lega nord voti un partito che non è un partito ma un movimento razzista ...


.. e xenofobo...  anche se cercano di darsi una ripulita...

purtroppo tanti votano con troppa TROPPA leggerezza..


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Sarebbe il caso che gli operai si difendessero da soli.
Non ho capito gli operai che sono ancora iscritti alla CISL. Cosa credono? Di essere foraggiati dal Berlusca come Bonaiuti?
Pure qui, ognuno ha il sindacato che si merita...


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> votando lega nord voti un partito che non è un partito ma un movimento razzista e le tanto decantate ronde si sono rivelate un flop clamoroso.


Lega Nord= razzismo
Mi pare alquanto semplicistico pensare che un leghista sia semmpre così.
E' vero che i leghisti pensano e dicono frasi come "Terroni di merda" (quanto di più brutto), ma in emilia gente di sinistra o di estrema sinistra pensa e non dice la medesima cosa.
Cosa cambia nei fatti? hanno studiato la lega e le sue uscite, il tutto è stato  frutto di una maturazione politica estrema che ne PDL e ne PD hanno mai fatto ed è un processo in via di sviluppo, da semplici cose  come "Roma ladrona" o "la lega ce l'ha duro" si sono evoluti in qualcosa d'altro.
Non ancoriamoci a quello che era ma guardiamo quello che è, peerchè la lega guadagna tanti consensi? tanti razzisti e pazzi? Ma siamo scemi???? Non è qauesto il motivo, sarebbe quello pìiacevole da pensare, ma la realtà è che guadagnano più consensi loro perchè sanno dove puntare e come fare (tranne certi personaggi orribili, davvero di cattivo gusto).
Se dovessimo essere ancorati ancora a visioni del passato allora dovremmo legare a doppia corda molta della dirigenza del PD al PCI...orrore e disgusto, sarebbbe come tirare fuori il partito nazional socialista e per fortuna che non c'è!smettiamo di riesumare le memorie, che servono a poco, guardiamo ai fatti senza spiegazioni semplicistiche.
Cosa ho votato io? Ho fatto il mio classico voto disgiunto. Perchè?  perchè conosco un possibile consigliere che era davvero una brava persona, ma in quel momento non mi andava di votare il suo candidato presidente.


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> ovviamente sono di destra, l'Italia migliore di sempre è proprio ora peccato che i media cerchino di rovinare l'immagine, Berlusconi ha fatto grandi cose, w l'Italia.
> 
> La sinistra è la rovina.
> 
> ...


 
o sei cat o una sua amica..


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah questo era quello che gli americani mi raccontavano di Bush Jr... poi s'e' visto che cazzo ha combinato in "larga scala".
> 
> Grossa stronzata concentrasi sul "dettaglio" dimenticandosi il progetto piu' ampio IMHO


Sbagliatissimo invece il concenstrarsi su un progetto più ampio che non esiste. Difetto tipicamente italiano.
Cioè piuttosto lo si prende nel sedere perchè in futuro forse (ma dico forse) la nostra  presa di posizione (a novanta gradi) Potrebbe servire? ma dai su! 
Gli americani sono delle grandi persone che sanno cambiare quando è necessario, noi siamo dei grandissimi dinosauri ancorati ad iddeologie vecchie e morte, enormi cazzate di un secolo che non c'è più!
Io ho visto e vissuto cose che mi hanno fatto capire cosa porta l'ideologia fine a se stessa...a merda più completa.


faccio notare però una cosa, che in tutto questo discorso io sono la persona più equlibrata...meno intransigente e più capace di capire le parti, assurdo no? pensate  questo, Daniele possibilista, eppure è un talebano!


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lega Nord= razzismo
> Mi pare alquanto semplicistico pensare che un leghista sia semmpre così.
> E' vero che i leghisti pensano e dicono frasi come "Terroni di merda" (quanto di più brutto), ma in emilia gente di sinistra o di estrema sinistra pensa e non dice la medesima cosa.
> Cosa cambia nei fatti? hanno studiato la lega e le sue uscite, il tutto è stato frutto di una maturazione politica estrema che ne PDL e ne PD hanno mai fatto ed è un processo in via di sviluppo, da semplici cose come "Roma ladrona" o "la lega ce l'ha duro" si sono evoluti in qualcosa d'altro.
> ...


chi è che ha scritto di voler essere ancorato ai partiti/situazioni di  50 anni fa?
o voti mister B (e i suoi colleghi razzisti) o sei comunista ancorato al passato?


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

*daniele*

Che sei il più equilibrato te lo dici da solo?:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lega Nord= razzismo
> Mi pare alquanto semplicistico pensare che un leghista sia semmpre così.
> E' vero che i leghisti pensano e dicono frasi come "Terroni di merda" (quanto di più brutto), ma in emilia gente di sinistra o di estrema sinistra pensa e non dice la medesima cosa.
> Cosa cambia nei fatti? hanno studiato la lega e le sue uscite, il tutto è stato frutto di una maturazione politica estrema che ne PDL e ne PD hanno mai fatto ed è un processo in via di sviluppo, da semplici cose come "Roma ladrona" o "la lega ce l'ha duro" si sono evoluti in qualcosa d'altro.
> ...


no, carino.. la lega cresce grazie agli slogan, come dicevi bene prima, perché incarnano bene il malcontento dilagante.
usano parole semplici e stanno con il popolo, cantando a volte canzoni razziste e senza quella patina di lei non sa chi sono io che caratterizza in genere i politici. questa è la loro forza. di contro c'è che votare lega non è fare un passo avanti, ma farne 5 indietro, se non altro in termini di apertura mentale. è un movimento composto per lo più da gente grezza e con poca elasticità mentale, almeno secondo il mio parere.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lega Nord= razzismo
> Mi pare alquanto semplicistico pensare che un leghista sia semmpre così.
> E' vero che i leghisti pensano e dicono frasi come "Terroni di merda" (quanto di più brutto), ma in emilia gente di sinistra o di estrema sinistra pensa e non dice la medesima cosa.
> Cosa cambia nei fatti? hanno studiato la lega e le sue uscite, il tutto è stato frutto di una maturazione politica estrema che ne PDL e ne PD hanno mai fatto ed è un processo in via di sviluppo, da semplici cose come "Roma ladrona" o "la lega ce l'ha duro" si sono evoluti in qualcosa d'altro.
> ...


Senti...ma bossi, calderoli e borghezio nemmeno sanno parlare l'italiano! E atteggiamenti razzisti ne hanno eccome


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Moltimodi, una utopia dappertutto,* ma da noi sono davvero perfetti a creare ceti sociali, differenze sociali ed usarle per comandarci a bacchetta. "dividi et impera" semplice ma alquanto difettoso in quanto giustizia.*
> Io conosco persone ottime di ceti sociali diversi, conosco gente che vota per PDL essere brave persone ed altrettante votare per il PD, vedo persone di merda votare PDL ed altrettante PD, vedo persone intelligenti votare PD ed altrettante PDL.
> Il migliore governante è quello che sa quali sono le fasce a rischio...per ora nessuna delle due parti ci ha beccato.
> Operai da proteggere? Ma come? Imprenditori? Ma dai! *Chi è da proteggere è chi è alla frutta, dipendente o datore di lavoro, fanculo la loro provenienza sociale*.


 Su questo concordo, ma l'italiano di base è fortemente individualista, e non è un caso il successo storicamente prolungato dei movimenti di destra. Questo prescindendo dalla classe sociale, perchè il fascismo ebbe grandissimo consenso proprio nella piccola borghesia e nelle zone rurali. 
Poi il politico sa benissimo (o dovrebbe sapere e non ha ancora capito a vedere il PD) che la parte razionale dell'essere umano (soprattutto latino) soccombe rispetto all'inconscio. Se riesci a far passare un messaggio che parla alla pancia, le probabilità di vittoria aumentano enormemente.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, carino.. la lega cresce grazie agli slogan, come dicevi bene prima, perché incarnano bene il malcontento dilagante.
> usano parole semplici e stanno con il popolo, cantando a volte canzoni razziste e senza quella patina di lei non sa chi sono io che caratterizza in genere i politici. questa è la loro forza. di contro c'è che votare lega non è fare un passo avanti, ma farne 5 indietro, se non altro in termini di apertura mentale. è un movimento composto per lo più da gente grezza e con poca elasticità mentale, almeno secondo il mio parere.


Anna guarda, non me ne parlare.
Purtroppo vivo in una città che li ha votati e per il lavoro che faccio spesso ho la sfortuna di sentirli parlare (invitati in quanto esponenti di spicco nel nostro bel consiglio comunale). Beh...non li si può ascoltare!!


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, carino.. la lega cresce grazie agli slogan, come dicevi bene prima, perché incarnano bene il malcontento dilagante.
> usano parole semplici e stanno con il popolo, cantando a volte canzoni razziste e senza quella patina di lei non sa chi sono io che caratterizza in genere i politici. questa è la loro forza. di contro c'è che votare lega non è fare un passo avanti, ma farne 5 indietro, se non altro in termini di apertura mentale. è un movimento composto per lo più da gente grezza e con poca elasticità mentale, almeno secondo il mio parere.


Ed io consco persone che votano lega e non sono gente grezza e stupida, scusa se te lo dico, ma questo sono clichè di prima categoria.
Si scredita il votante di un'altra parte politica così da darsi una spiegazione semplicistica. Bossi borghezio ed altri non li considero, la politica non è fatta da chi dirige, ma da chi esercita il voto e da tante piccole persone, perchè dobbiamo parlare di quanto sa trombare Berlusconi e di quanto ci tromba alla grande? O di quanto è l'uomo nullità Bersani? O degli scioperi della fame dei radicali che vengono fatti per ogni emerita cazzata al giorno d'oggi? Ma dai, queste persone sono poche, i conosco davvero tante persone di ogni idea, ci parlo e sono tutte bbrave persone che non ragionano nel modo che gli date, sia da una parte che dall'altra.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Slogan, canzoncine, discorsi grezzi per far presa dal basso..

ma nn ci siamo già passati?


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lega Nord= razzismo
> Mi pare alquanto semplicistico pensare che un leghista sia semmpre così.
> E' vero che i leghisti pensano e dicono frasi come "Terroni di merda" (quanto di più brutto), ma in emilia gente di sinistra o di estrema sinistra pensa e non dice la medesima cosa.
> Cosa cambia nei fatti? hanno studiato la lega e le sue uscite, il tutto è stato frutto di una maturazione politica estrema che ne PDL e ne PD hanno mai fatto ed è un processo in via di sviluppo, da semplici cose come "Roma ladrona" o "la lega ce l'ha duro" si sono evoluti in qualcosa d'altro.
> ...


 penso che se voti rifondazione comunista puoi e devi aspettarti che, utopisticamente al governo, attuino la rivoluzione sociale e tolgano la proprietà privata, no?
Identicamente votando la lega devo aspettarmi che, utopisticamente ma non troppo al governo, attui l'epurazione delle razze italiche e non, impedendo ad un insegnante di Bari di insegnare a Modena e ad un avvocato di Torino di fare l'esame di stato a Reggio Calabria, nonchè chiudano le frontiere a qualunque straniero (pure i francesi o gli amerikani).
Se voto la destra moderata (Pdl?) so che l'obiettivo di base della destra liberale è quello di promuovere l'impresa privata e come tale incentivare banche e grossi imprenditori in un momento di crisi.
Se voto la sinistra moderata (Pd?) so che in un momento di crisi punterà ad ammortizzatori sociali e reintegro dei lavoratori, anche, se necessario, contro l'interesse degli imprenditori in crisi. 
Si vota secondo i propri valori (che ho ovviamente semplicisticamente riassunto) e cercando di trovare chi meglio li rappresenti. 
Rispondere alle esigenze immediate (no al nucleare, no alla tav, sì alla RU486, riapertura ospedali, più posti di lavoro....) è solo uno dei punti che un rappresentante candidato mette in gioco! Ma è ovvio che dietro quei punti c'è e ci deve essere l'ideologia di partito, altrimenti sarebbe lista civica e basta....


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> chi è che ha scritto di voler essere ancorato ai partiti/situazioni di  50 anni fa?
> o voti mister B (e i suoi colleghi razzisti) o sei comunista ancorato al passato?


E chi ha detto questo? hai leetto questo tu? hai deformato le parole a tuo uso e consumo, leggile meglio.
Io non uso e non voglio usare luoghi comuni, guardo al presente che ho.
la lega calvalcò il razzismo? Ma cavoli, sapete che il razzismo è di destra come di sinistra ed il cavalcarlo è il modo per potersi fare vedere? ma in una Italia come la nostra un partitello se non dice stronzatone chi se lo fila? Chi gli da una prima pagina sui giornali? Dai su! Guardando le persone razzisti ci sono a destra come a sinistra c'è chi ne parla e c'è chi no, ma accidenti, conosco gente che vota PD che dice peste e corna contro i rom...ma non in pubblico e così anche gente del PDL.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed io consco persone che votano lega e non sono gente grezza e stupida, scusa se te lo dico, ma questo sono clichè di prima categoria.
> Si scredita il votante di un'altra parte politica così da darsi una spiegazione semplicistica. Bossi borghezio ed altri non li considero, la politica non è fatta da chi dirige, ma da chi esercita il voto e da tante piccole persone, perchè dobbiamo parlare di quanto sa trombare Berlusconi e di quanto ci tromba alla grande? O di quanto è l'uomo nullità Bersani? O degli scioperi della fame dei radicali che vengono fatti per ogni emerita cazzata al giorno d'oggi? Ma dai, queste persone sono poche, i conosco davvero tante persone di ogni idea, ci parlo e sono tutte bbrave persone che non ragionano nel modo che gli date, sia da una parte che dall'altra.


Ma come non li consideri? Se uno vota lega manda loro al governo. Non capisco il tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *penso che se voti rifondazione comunista puoi e devi aspettarti che, utopisticamente al governo, attuino la rivoluzione sociale e tolgano la proprietà privata, no?*
> Identicamente votando la lega devo aspettarmi che, utopisticamente ma non troppo al governo, attui l'epurazione delle razze italiche e non, impedendo ad un insegnante di Bari di insegnare a Modena e ad un avvocato di Torino di fare l'esame di stato a Reggio Calabria, nonchè chiudano le frontiere a qualunque straniero (pure i francesi o gli amerikani).
> Se voto la destra moderata (Pdl?) so che l'obiettivo di base della destra liberale è quello di promuovere l'impresa privata e come tale incentivare banche e grossi imprenditori in un momento di crisi.
> Se voto la sinistra moderata (Pd?) so che in un momento di crisi punterà ad ammortizzatori sociali e reintegro dei lavoratori, anche, se necessario, contro l'interesse degli imprenditori in crisi.
> ...


 Ma è una battuta?:mexican: Forse non hai ben presenti le proprietà private dei compagni, a partire da Bertinotti. Stai tranquilla, anche se tu votassi rifondazione il ferrarino non te lo toglierebbe nessuno:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande, la mia ragazza iscritta alla CIGL e militante nel PD chiama la gente del sud terroni...oddio, ma come??? Io che non sono legato a nulla non li chiamo così. ma cosa vuol dire? Che il mondo gira al contrario? 
Il mio migliore amico ha suo padre di bari...e manco lui vorrebbe un insegnante barese per suo figlio...oddio come mai?? E' scemo? Ovviamente sarà un leghista oppure voterà Mister B...ed invece PD, suo padre  lasciamolo perdere, lui del sud ha votato in passato anche lega.
pazzia collettiva? Non credo proprio.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi ha detto questo? hai leetto questo tu? hai deformato le parole a tuo uso e consumo, leggile meglio.
> ...


guarda che l'hai scritto te...
"_Se dovessimo essere ancorati ancora a visioni del passato allora dovremmo legare a doppia corda molta della dirigenza del PD al PCI...orrore e disgusto, sarebbbe come tirare fuori il partito nazional socialista e per fortuna che non c'è!smettiamo di riesumare le memorie.._"


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma come non li consideri? Se uno vota lega manda loro al governo. Non capisco il tuo ragionamento.


Ragionamento disgiunto!


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi ha detto questo? hai leetto questo tu? hai deformato le parole a tuo uso e consumo, leggile meglio.
> Io non uso e non voglio usare luoghi comuni, guardo al presente che ho.
> la lega calvalcò il razzismo? Ma cavoli, sapete che il razzismo è di destra come di sinistra ed il cavalcarlo è il modo per potersi fare vedere? ma in una Italia come la nostra un partitello se non dice stronzatone chi se lo fila? Chi gli da una prima pagina sui giornali? Dai su! Guardando le persone razzisti ci sono a destra come a sinistra c'è chi ne parla e c'è chi no, ma accidenti, conosco gente che vota PD che dice peste e corna contro i rom...ma non in pubblico e così anche gente del PDL.


quindi il tuo assunto è che la lega è meno ipocrita degli altri partiti?


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un chiarimento: ma tu cosa intendi per sinistra che chiude le fabbriche? Ti riferisci al vecchio PCI di Berlinguer, o al PD di Bersani?
> Essere di sinistra o di destra se ci ragioni su un attimo vuol dire aderire ad un sistema di convinzioni e valori molto diversi tra loro. Poi chiaramente, devi trovare una sintesi e votare (od astenerti, se ritieni sia il caso) il movimento che più ci si avvicina.
> A me sembra che tu faccia solo una gran confusione... se dici: ho votato Cota turandomi il naso, significa che nella tua testa la sintesi che hai fatto dei tuoi valori, ti ha portato a scegliere il movimento che più gli si avvicina.
> E' un tuo diritto, mica te ne devi vergognare... in democrazia ogni voto ha la stessa dignità e valore, sia che si voti Forza Nuova o Rifondazione Comunista.


Sei ancora di queli convinti che basti cambiare simbolo per essere "altri"?
Dai, il PD è la logica prosecuzione di quello che fu il PCI, con tutte le rimescolate degli anni, daccordo, ma pure  i bertinottiani alla fine seguono quel carretto.
Tanto come i rautiani hanno seguito AN e  adesso il PDL

Gli "scudocrociati", in compenso, si sono diffusi come metastasi in tutti gli schieramenti possibili.

Io non mi bergogno mica del mio voto. Dico solo che, come al solito, si tratta di un voto alla "meno peggio", perchè non sono per nulla convinto che Cota faccia chissà che, coltivo solo la speranza che faccia meno danno.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è una battuta?:mexican: Forse non hai ben presenti le proprietà private dei compagni, a partire da Bertinotti. Stai tranquilla, anche se tu votassi rifondazione il ferrarino non te lo toglierebbe nessuno:carneval:


 avercelo! :sonar:




posso avere però una 4x4 anzichè il ferrarino, nel caso?!?!?!


comunque l'ideologia di partito è quella. Chi la rappresenta è solo un rappresentante, come la Chiesa lo è di Dio. Moltissimi credono in Dio ma non amano molto la Chiesa. Domani, anzi già oggi, Bertinotti non rappresenta più quell'ideologia, ma l'ideologia rimane.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma come non li consideri? Se uno vota lega manda loro al governo. Non capisco il tuo ragionamento.


mandano loro al governo, ma loro devono rendere conto al  loro elettorato...loro se sono li vuol dire che sparano stronzate ma poi agiscono in modo che è giusto per alcuen persone che fidati, conosco e non sono persone di merda come alcune altre si ostinano a dipingerle.  Questo ragionamento che fai non solo fa una piega, ma è proprio sbagliato a monte.
I politici rendono conto a noi cittadini, siamo noi ad eleggerli.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grande, la mia ragazza iscritta alla CIGL e militante nel PD chiama la gente del sud terroni...oddio, ma come??? Io che non sono legato a nulla non li chiamo così. ma cosa vuol dire? Che il mondo gira al contrario?
> Il mio migliore amico ha suo padre di bari...e manco lui vorrebbe un insegnante barese per suo figlio...oddio come mai?? E' scemo? Ovviamente sarà un leghista oppure voterà Mister B...ed invece PD, suo padre lasciamolo perdere, lui del sud ha votato in passato anche lega.
> pazzia collettiva? Non credo proprio.


 
be conosco una persona di colore che è tesserata Lega.. ma che significa? mica siamo TUTTI rinco...


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sei ancora di queli convinti che basti cambiare simbolo per essere "altri"?
> Dai, il PD è la logica prosecuzione di quello che fu il PCI, con tutte le rimescolate degli anni, daccordo, ma pure i bertinottiani alla fine seguono quel carretto.
> Tanto come i rautiani hanno seguito AN e adesso il PDL
> 
> ...


lapsus o amore sviscerato per borghezio?:rotfl:


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grande, la mia ragazza iscritta alla CIGL e militante nel PD chiama la gente del sud terroni...oddio, ma come??? Io che non sono legato a nulla non li chiamo così. ma cosa vuol dire? Che il mondo gira al contrario?
> Il mio migliore amico ha suo padre di bari...e manco lui vorrebbe un insegnante barese per suo figlio...oddio come mai?? E' scemo? Ovviamente sarà un leghista oppure voterà Mister B...ed invece PD, suo padre lasciamolo perdere, lui del sud ha votato in passato anche lega.
> pazzia collettiva? Non credo proprio.


 ma un partito non è legato a chi lo vota!! 
Se io avessi un partito e Totò Riina mi votasse, sarei una mafiosa?!?!?!? 
Credo proprio di no!!
Ognuno fa ciò che crede col suo voto e con i suoi valori, ma questo non dà la misura del partito.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sei ancora di queli convinti che basti cambiare simbolo per essere "altri"?
> Dai, il PD è la logica prosecuzione di quello che fu il PCI, con tutte le rimescolate degli anni, daccordo, ma pure i bertinottiani alla fine seguono quel carretto.
> Tanto come i rautiani hanno seguito AN e adesso il PDL
> 
> ...


perchè allora non ti sei candidato?


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> mandano loro al governo, ma loro devono rendere conto al loro elettorato...loro se sono li vuol dire che sparano stronzate ma poi agiscono in modo che è giusto per alcuen persone che fidati, conosco e non sono persone di merda come alcune altre si ostinano a dipingerle. Questo ragionamento che fai non solo fa una piega, ma è proprio sbagliato a monte.
> I politici rendono conto a noi cittadini, siamo noi ad eleggerli.


 esatto. Rendono conto dell'attuare o meno la loro idelogia: federalismo che prosegue nel distacco che prosegue nel razzismo. 
Se, eletti, non seguissero questa scaletta, deluderebbero chi li ha votati perchè è questo che promulgano....


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi il tuo assunto è che la lega è meno ipocrita degli altri partiti?


Si Anna, meno ipocriti e magari più stupidi a farlo vedere, semplicistici a volte.
Non pensiate che se io sono stato male per quello che ho avuto io stesso non mantenga la testa di un tempo. Ragiono sempre e continuo a guardare le cose in maniera esterna, perchè così imparo.
Io non sposerò mai una ideologia, solo per il fatto che i partiti che cavalcano la carta della ideologia puntano a poter fare quello che vogliono perchè tanto verranno eletti su quello che non fanno ma che dicono di pensare, sia a destra che a sinistra.
facile avere politici di professione, che mai hanno lavorato seriamente fuori dalla politica in vita loro, semplice avere dirigenti di partiti che siano di plastica o di altro, ma sempre li perchè hanno fatto la gavetta senza però mai lavorare davvero in mezzo alla gente.
La carta della ideologia la usano i politici fancazzisti. Per esempiop una persona di grande valore in ambito dell'emilia era il candidato copnsigliere regionale del PD Cevenini, come il candidato per il consiglio regionale malaguti per il PDL...entrambi passati e  di schieramento opposto, entrambe persone che valgono 1000 berlusconi e 1000 Bersani...ma perchè sono li allora?


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> be conosco una persona di colore che è tesserata Lega.. ma che significa? mica siamo TUTTI rinco...


ed invece tu lo offfendi non vedendo con che pochezza lo fai! Lo offendi per dare ragione al tuo pensiero e non è bello e neppure onorevole.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Sbagliatissimo invece il concenstrarsi su un progetto più ampio che non esiste. Difetto tipicamente italiano.*
> Cioè piuttosto lo si prende nel sedere perchè in futuro forse (ma dico forse) la nostra  presa di posizione (a novanta gradi) Potrebbe servire? ma dai su!
> Gli americani sono delle grandi persone che sanno cambiare quando è necessario, noi siamo dei grandissimi dinosauri ancorati ad iddeologie vecchie e morte, enormi cazzate di un secolo che non c'è più!
> Io ho visto e vissuto cose che mi hanno fatto capire cosa porta l'ideologia fine a se stessa...a merda più completa.
> ...


Errore e' esattamente il contrario! L'italiano pensa la lega fa fiorire il mio praticello quindi voto la lega anche se sono razzisti e ignoranti.

Ma non ti sembra un deja vu?


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ed invece tu lo offfendi non vedendo con che pochezza lo fai! Lo offendi per dare ragione al tuo pensiero e non è bello e neppure onorevole.


lo offendo??? ma figurati!!


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Slogan, canzoncine, discorsi grezzi per far presa dal basso..
> 
> ma nn ci siamo già passati?


Si, certo.
Ne ho sentite a tonnellate negli anni 70-80.
...... e le fabbriche hanno chiuso.
Quelle dove io non potevo lavorare perchè c'erano i sindacalisti o gli intoccabili che dormivano sulle canaline dove dovevo tirare dei cavi, quelle dove gli intoccabili del PCI e dei sindacati passavano le giornate a giocare a bigliardo nel bar davanti allo stabilimento, certo dopo aver timbrato l'ingresso.....
Quelle dove ci si portava il bottiglione di vino e le carte.
Quelle dove c'era posto per far lavorare 4300 persone, ma per continue pressioni politiche e per assenteismo non punibile causa minacce ed attentati, ci si ritrovò ad essere in 5200, con conseguente crollo aziendale (aiutato dai vari Gardini e compagnia, indubbiamente).

Si, di canzoncine grezze e slogan ne ho sentite tante, come ho visto picchiare la gente che voleva lavorare seriamente (ne aveva pure bisogno) ho visto boicottare il loro lavoro, isolarli come appestati, danneggiare l'auto e la casa. E le bandiere che sventolavano sopra tutte queste ed altre belle cose che chissà come mai riportavano la memoria ad un famoso ventennio, erano sempre dello stesso colore, e con la loro bella falce e martello.


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si Anna, meno ipocriti e magari più stupidi a farlo vedere, semplicistici a volte.
> Non pensiate che se io sono stato male per quello che ho avuto io stesso non mantenga la testa di un tempo. Ragiono sempre e continuo a guardare le cose in maniera esterna, perchè così imparo.
> Io non sposerò mai una ideologia, solo per il fatto che i partiti che cavalcano la carta della ideologia puntano a poter fare quello che vogliono perchè tanto verranno eletti su quello che non fanno ma che dicono di pensare, sia a destra che a sinistra.
> facile avere politici di professione, che mai hanno lavorato seriamente fuori dalla politica in vita loro, semplice avere dirigenti di partiti che siano di plastica o di altro, ma sempre li perchè hanno fatto la gavetta senza però mai lavorare davvero in mezzo alla gente.
> La carta della ideologia la usano i politici fancazzisti. Per esempiop una persona di grande valore in ambito dell'emilia era il candidato copnsigliere regionale del PD Cevenini, come il candidato per il consiglio regionale malaguti per il PDL...entrambi passati e di schieramento opposto, entrambe persone che valgono 1000 berlusconi e 1000 Bersani...ma perchè sono li allora?


sui politici di professione non posso che darti ragione..
sulle ideologie.. possiamo ancora parlare di ideologie?
l'ultimo a farlo mi pare fosse bertinotti.. ma come vedi..
no. è finita l'epoca delle ideologie. adesso è il tempo della demagogia più spudorata, della prepotenza e maleducazione spacciate per "programma".


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Errore e' esattamente il contrario! L'italiano pensa la lega fa fiorire il mio praticello quindi voto la lega anche se sono razzisti e ignoranti.
> 
> Ma non ti sembra un deja vu?


ed invece non pensa così! Non pensa che il razzismo è un piccolo prezzo per il proprio praticello. Li vota per un programma, nota come viene messo in pratica ma ... magari hanno nella loro azienda un dipendente immigrato, oppure un loro collega di lavoro è immigrato e lo difenderebbero come non mai. 
Io non so chi conosciate, che mostri nazisti e comunisti del secolo scorso che mandano a morire la gente per il gusto di uccidere chi è diverso, ma il mondo giovane è diverso, perchè avvelenarlo con inutili ideologie?


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Si, certo.
> Ne ho sentite a tonnellate negli anni 70-80.
> ...... e le fabbriche hanno chiuso.
> Quelle dove io non potevo lavorare perchè c'erano i sindacalisti o gli intoccabili che dormivano sulle canaline dove dovevo tirare dei cavi, quelle dove gli intoccabili del PCI e dei sindacati passavano le giornate a giocare a bigliardo nel bar davanti allo stabilimento, certo dopo aver timbrato l'ingresso.....
> ...


 
Appunto.
allora perchè credere ancora agli slogan, le canzonette...?
Bene che vada ci han portato la chiusura delle fabbriche come dici te, male che vada ci han portato una dittatura.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> lo offendo??? ma figurati!!


Dargli del rinco è una offesa, è una presa per il sedere che ti pone superiore a lui nel tuo pensiero, mentre tu vali quanto lui, nel pensiero e nella persona.

Anna, tutti adesso sposano la demagogia, bisogna peer capire le persone, i candidati, togliere quella e vedere come sono, cosa hanno fatto e come hanno fatto.


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Appunto.
> allora perchè credere ancora agli slogan, le canzonette...?
> Bene che vada ci han portato la chiusura delle fabbriche come dici te, male che vada ci han portato una dittatura.


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Io invece i politici di professione me li rimpiango.
non dimentichiamo che che il Berlusca non è un politico di professione.

E sull'investitura popolare, quella che viene dal voto, cavallo di battaglia del carrozzone PDL, avrei molto da dire.
Hitler fu liberamente votato. Stalin aveva largo consenso, almeno all'inizio. Tutti i regimi totalitari hanno largo consenso...si discute poi sulle metotologie attraverso le quali lo mantengono.

Un sistema in cui il consenso è conquistato attraverso il controllo dei mass media , non è sinonimo di democrazia.
Il fatto che vi sia consenso, non sta a significare che vi sia democrazia. La storia lo insegna.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dargli del rinco è una offesa, è una presa per il sedere che ti pone superiore a lui nel tuo pensiero, mentre tu vali quanto lui, nel pensiero e nella persona...


Non mi pongo sopra di lui, ma tu come lo definiresti uno di colore che aderisce ad un partito dichiaratamente xenofobo e razzista?? Dai su..
Ma poi non è questo il punto, mi riferivo a quella fetta di persone che non votava in maniera coerente con il loro pensiero (riferendomi alle persone che conoscevi te, razziste e votanti PD).
Ma questa fetta di persone non è la maggioranza! Fortunatamente..


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Io invece i politici di professione me li rimpiango.*
> *non dimentichiamo che che il Berlusca non è un politico di professione.*
> 
> E sull'investitura popolare, quella che viene dal voto, cavallo dibattaglia del carrozzone PDL, avrei molto da dire.
> ...


bè se parliamo di persone dello spessore di spadolini, pertini e de gasperi posso anche darti ragione.. ma mi fermo qui o poco oltre.
dimenticavo enrico belinguer.. :umile:


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

Non simpatizzo con la lega, come non ho mai simpatizzato con quei movimenti che radunano in sè la parte più beceramente emotiva della gente, da una parte e dall'altra dell'Arco.
Ma questa gente ha a suo modo diritto di parola, per quanto sgrammaticata e cafona.
Indubbiamente nella lega ci sono elementi molto validi, politicamente e pure tecnicamente, ma purtroppo un po' perchè evidenti già di loro, un po' perchè buona leva della propaganda contraria, quelli che appaiono di più sono i personaggi più deprimenti.
Ci sono basi importanti su cui la Lega in molte zone fonda la propria presenza, e l'intervento diretto di persone magari politicamente non molto capaci, ma profondamente legate alle esigenze pratiche del proprio territorio, potrebbero in molti casi permettere qualche beneficio.
Gli slogan leghisti........ mah, forse si, come dice Daniele, sono meno ipocriti, certo meno di quelli che inneggiano esclusivamente ai fantomatici "diritti del popolo lavoratore". Ma poco contano, e per certi versi è meglio che certi elementi possano gridare in un recinto ben delineato ed alla vista di tutti piuttosto che arrivare a far danni come cani sciolti.
La politica di difesa a tutti i costi delle "minoranze" vere o presunte ha portato ad una stumentalizzazione di questi ai limiti del delinquenziale (ed a volte oltre). Anni ed anni di propaganda hanno reso alcune "minoranze" in condizioni di prevaricare impunitamente, e questo mi pare assurdo.
Boh, discorso lungo, e adesso mi tocca pure lavorare.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè se parliamo di persone dello spessore di spadolini, pertini e de gasperi posso anche darti ragione.. ma mi fermo qui o poco oltre.


 
Beh..io vado pure oltre, almeno erano capaci di mantenere gli equilibri istituzionali. Sapevano legiferare. Non dovevano rincorrere i giudici della corte Costituzionale ed attaccare frontalmente tutta la magistratura.
Insomma , se pure la facevano sporca, ripulivano...


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io invece i politici di professione me li rimpiango.
> non dimentichiamo che che il Berlusca non è un politico di professione.
> 
> E sull'investitura popolare, quella che viene dal voto, cavallo di battaglia del carrozzone PDL, avrei molto da dire.
> ...


 
lo volevo scrivere io... poi ho pensato che mi avrebbero tacciato di cretinaggine, ecc... grazie


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Appunto.
> allora perchè credere ancora agli slogan, le canzonette...?
> Bene che vada ci han portato la chiusura delle fabbriche come dici te, male che vada ci han portato una dittatura.


Difatti io a slogan e canzonette non ci credo, e tento sempre di smorzare i toni quando vengono fuori qui dentro (in fabbrica).
Ho votato come ho votato non sulla base di promesse elettorali, ma solo perchè, non essendo capace io in prima persona di mettermi in politica, mi tocca scegliere la merce che c'è sul banchetto del mercato, e far di necesità virtù.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerkiano, sono persone che votano coerentemente con il loro partito, alcuni ne fanno persino parte, qundi ti stupisci che dentro il PD ci sia una considerevole parte che pensa che la gente del sud siano dei terroni, ma che vadano sopportati e stop. Fidati, è gente che è di sinistra molto più di altri, è gente che era iscritta al PCI quando c'era eppure zack! Ti escono fuori in privato con delle cose del genere.
Probabilmente nel suo letto Bersani stesso pensa che i rom potrebbero finire tuti al rogo, che ne sai cosa si nasconde dietro di una persona?
Da quello che dice pubbblicamente? Ma dai! oh, sarà che io bazzico zone prive di ignoranti, ma che siano di sinistra o di destra le persone che frequento sono tutte delle brave persone, anche se leghiste.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> lo volevo scrivere io... poi ho pensato che mi avrebbero tacciato di cretinaggine, ecc... grazie


 
Ed Hitler fu votato in un sistema, la repubblica di Weimar, con una costituzione, che è uno squisito esempo di bilanciamento democratico. Insomma , nell'ambito di una democrazia migliore di quella nostra attuale, con una legge elettorale assai meno discutibile.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

iris, ma lui fu votato perchè il sistema così equlibrato era stato squilibrato dall'esterno dalla Francia prima di tutto che poi si beccò quello che si è beccata...mai svilire un popolo, poi anche se nel mood sbagliato te la farà pagare!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..io vado pure oltre, almeno erano capaci di mantenere gli equilibri istituzionali. Sapevano legiferare. Non dovevano rincorrere i giudici della corte Costituzionale ed attaccare frontalmente tutta la magistratura.
> Insomma , se pure la facevano sporca, ripulivano...


 Si, ma non dimenticarti che i politici della prima repubblica ci hanno lasciato il terzo debito pubblico più elevato al mondo. Con la loro politica assistenziale fallimentare. Ora chi se lo deve sentire sulle spalle siamo noi e i nostri figli.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma non dimenticarti che i politici della prima repubblica ci hanno lasciato il terzo debito pubblico più elevato al mondo. Con la loro politica assistenziale fallimentare. Ora chi se lo deve sentire sulle spalle siamo noi e i nostri figli.


Verissimo. Abbiamo già dimenticato la Democrazia Cristiana, la sue correnti, tangentopoli, ecc?


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> lamerkiano, sono persone che votano coerentemente con il loro partito, alcuni ne fanno persino parte, qundi ti stupisci che dentro il PD ci sia una considerevole parte che pensa che la gente del sud siano dei terroni, ma che vadano sopportati e stop. Fidati, è gente che è di sinistra molto più di altri, è gente che era iscritta al PCI quando c'era eppure zack! Ti escono fuori in privato con delle cose del genere.
> Probabilmente nel suo letto Bersani stesso pensa che i rom potrebbero finire tuti al rogo, che ne sai cosa si nasconde dietro di una persona?
> Da quello che dice pubbblicamente? Ma dai! oh, sarà che io bazzico zone prive di ignoranti, ma che siano di sinistra o di destra le persone che frequento sono tutte delle brave persone, anche se leghiste.


Ma si, ci saranno pure delle brave persoe tra i votanti della lega, non lo metto in dubbio, ma ho dei forti dubbi che queste persone abbiano votato con scrupolo e che invece abbiano messo una X con troppa leggerezza..


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ed invece non pensa così!* Non pensa che il razzismo è un piccolo prezzo per il proprio praticello. Li vota per un programma, nota come viene messo in pratica ma ... magari hanno nella loro azienda un dipendente immigrato, oppure un loro collega di lavoro è immigrato e lo difenderebbero come non mai. *
> Io non so chi conosciate, che mostri nazisti e comunisti del secolo scorso che mandano a morire la gente per il gusto di uccidere chi è diverso, ma il mondo giovane è diverso, perchè avvelenarlo con inutili ideologie?


Scusa ma questo e' assurdo. A parte che pensare che il razzismo sia un piccolo prezzo *che gli altri dovranno pagare* per il mio tornaconto e' aberrante... ma poi votare un partito apertamente razzista per poi difendere i lavoratori immigranti (nella mia fabbrica perche' difendo solo il fottuto orticello) e' da deficienti.

Ti assicuro che se il mondo giovane e' questo che descrivi tu va fatta la prova del carbonio 14 per definire l'eta'


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Ma si, ci saranno pure delle brave persoe tra i votanti della lega, non lo metto in dubbio, ma ho dei forti dubbi che queste persone abbiano votato con scrupolo e che invece abbiano messo una X con troppa leggerezza..


Perchè? Forse perchè vogliono stare meglio? Cioè credi che la lega guadagni molti voti solo su "Roma ladrona"? Ponaimo il pensiero al contrario, quante persone votano PD con leggerezza o quanti PDL altrettanto...tanti in percentuale come la lega.
la convinzione che gli altri sbagliano è il primo errore da fare, chi vota non ha affatto sbagliato, non ha preso con leggerezza il suo voto, perchè allora poteva andarsene a fare una bella scampagnata.
Mai pensare "io sono intelligente e quindi voto *bip*, l'altro non ci avrà pensato troppo per votare gli altri".
L'errore permane, il pensare chi ha voltato altro o troppo leggero, o disinformato oppure scemo, quindi passiamo dall'altra parte....per ogni leghista tutti gli altri sono mal informati, gretti in quanto difendono i loro beni di corporazione, e inoltre ipocriti! Accidenti, ponendo questo ragionamento per tutti non si salva nessuno, tutti stupidi in Italia?
Allora diciamo che chi vota è un pochetto grullo e via.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> la convinzione che gli altri sbagliano è il primo errore da fare, chi vota non ha affatto sbagliato, non ha preso con leggerezza il suo voto, perchè allora poteva andarsene a fare una bella scampagnata.
> Mai pensare "io sono intelligente e quindi voto *bip*, l'altro non ci avrà pensato troppo per votare gli altri".
> L'errore permane, il pensare chi ha voltato altro o troppo leggero, o disinformato oppure scemo, quindi passiamo dall'altra parte....per ogni leghista tutti gli altri sono mal informati, gretti in quanto difendono i loro beni di corporazione, e inoltre ipocriti! Accidenti, ponendo questo ragionamento per tutti non si salva nessuno, tutti stupidi in Italia?
> Allora diciamo che chi vota è un pochetto grullo e via.


 
in linea puramente teorica il tuo discorso non fa una piega.

ma ti faccio un esempio estremo:
non hanno sbagliato i tedeschi 70 anni fa? non giudichi il loro un errore? (o orrore..) Votarono per uno che strillava, sbandierava frasi a effetto, canzonette, slogan in rima e soprattutto prometteva loro di farli stare meglio, di farli uscire da una crisi profonda in cui era piombato il loro paese..
oddio l'esempio è estremo lo so.. ma scrivendolo mi sono reso conto che è dannatamente attuale...

quindi: si, io giudico e giudico profondamente sbagliato votare una banda di razzisti contro gli extracomunitari (che lavorano nei ns campi e nelle ns fabbriche) e contro gli stessi italiani che hanno fatto grande il nord, che fischiano il nostro inno nazionalee mostrano il dito medio, che con la ns bandiera si pulirebbero il culo, che vogliono la secessione mascherata da federalismo... Ebbene si, mi ergo e giudico sbagliato. E sono molto amareggiato..


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> in linea puramente teorica il tuo discorso non fa una piega.
> 
> ma ti faccio un esempio estremo:
> non hanno sbagliato i tedeschi 70 anni fa? non giudichi il loro un errore? (o orrore..) Votarono per uno che strillava, sbandierava frasi a effetto, canzonette, slogan in rima e soprattutto prometteva loro di farli stare meglio, di farli uscire da una crisi profonda in cui era piombato il loro paese..
> ...


 Concordo pienamente. E chi li vota e fa finta di dimenticarsi questo lo ritengo un'ipocrita con se stesso. Rispetto di più chi li vota rivendicando apertamente il proprio razzismo. 
Se uno è razzista, che abbia il coraggio di rivendicarlo.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma questo e' assurdo. A parte che pensare che il razzismo sia un piccolo prezzo *che gli altri dovranno pagare* per il mio tornaconto e' aberrante... ma poi votare un partito apertamente razzista per poi difendere i lavoratori immigranti (nella mia fabbrica perche' difendo solo il fottuto orticello) e' da deficienti.
> 
> Ti assicuro che se il mondo giovane e' questo che descrivi tu va fatta la prova del carbonio 14 per definire l'eta'


Quale prezzo? No, sai non ho visto un razzismo imperante in italia, non ho visto poi più di quello che ho visto all'estero. UIn partito del genere per rendere il razzismo legalmente valido dovrebbe avere il 51% dei voti...ed anche se cresce c'è un limite ovvio di crescita. Quindi nessuno pagherà un prezzo del genere e chi nelle amministrative ha votato una persona guardando ad essa e non al partito (il voto disgiunto esiste per questo, grande cosa), non è un cretino, è forse una persona molto intelligente, ma è bello pensare che sia stupido, deficiente, magari non colto.
la persona più intelligente che conosco non vota PD...ma se tutte le persone intelligenti votano PD per partito preso vuol dire che non è intelligente...ma lui è intelligentee quindi deve votare PD per partito preso, ma non vota PD, quindi vota altro, perciò è ignorante, ma è un ignorante che se fossero tutti così l'America ci bacerebbe i piedi.
Il poter pensare è una libertà unica, il pensarla in una maniera è mettere un recinto a qualcosa di infinito.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Quale prezzo?* No, sai non ho visto un razzismo imperante in italia, non ho visto poi più di quello che ho visto all'estero. UIn partito del genere per rendere il razzismo legalmente valido dovrebbe avere il 51% dei voti...ed anche se cresce c'è un limite ovvio di crescita. Quindi nessuno pagherà un prezzo del genere e chi nelle amministrative ha votato una persona guardando ad essa e non al partito (il voto disgiunto esiste per questo, grande cosa), non è un cretino, è forse una persona molto intelligente, ma è bello pensare che sia stupido, deficiente, magari non colto.
> la persona più intelligente che conosco non vota PD...ma se tutte le persone intelligenti votano PD per partito preso vuol dire che non è intelligente...ma lui è intelligentee quindi deve votare PD per partito preso, ma non vota PD, quindi vota altro, perciò è ignorante, ma è un ignorante che se fossero tutti così l'America ci bacerebbe i piedi.
> Il poter pensare è una libertà unica, il pensarla in una maniera è mettere un recinto a qualcosa di infinito.


Guarda che ho citato quello che tu hai scritto.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> in linea puramente teorica il tuo discorso non fa una piega.
> 
> ma ti faccio un esempio estremo:
> non hanno sbagliato i tedeschi 70 anni fa? non giudichi il loro un errore? (o orrore..) Votarono per uno che strillava, sbandierava frasi a effetto, canzonette, slogan in rima e soprattutto prometteva loro di farli stare meglio, di farli uscire da una crisi profonda in cui era piombato il loro paese..
> ...


lamerkiano, la storia la scrivono i vincitori, Hitler non urlava canzonette nella sua ascesa, anzi, lui con la parola riusciva a convincere i poteri forti persino. Non era un cretino stupido e quant'altro. Perchè l'antiseimitismo?  Perchè era un cavallo da cavalcare alla grande per vincere, non perchè fosse il suo credo, ma per avere i soldi ed usare l'invidia di uno stato che era povero.
Sbagliarono i tedeschi? ma quando mai? Hanno sbagliato loro quanto la Francia e l'inghilterra che hanno guardato la cosa con un sorriso, ha sbagliato tutta la comunità internazionale piegando un intero stato umiliandolo e questo stato cosa ti ha fatto? 
La colpa non è nel singolo o nel piccolo gruppo, ma molto più lontano.
Tutto il resto del reich fu creato per le folle, ma non crediate che Hitler fosse un ometto stupido e buffo e malvagio, è innegabile che fu un genio del ventesimo secolo, peccato che fu un genio votato al male, ma questo non è mai stato negato.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. E chi li vota e fa finta di dimenticarsi questo lo ritengo un'ipocrita con se stesso. Rispetto di più chi li vota rivendicando apertamente il proprio razzismo.
> *Se uno è razzista, che abbia il coraggio di rivendicarlo*.


Per assurdo preferisco anche io chi si comporta in questo modo... almeno so chi ho di fronte.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> lamerkiano, la storia la scrivono i vincitori, Hitler non urlava canzonette nella sua ascesa, anzi, lui con la parola riusciva a convincere i poteri forti persino. Non era un cretino stupido e quant'altro. Perchè l'antiseimitismo? Perchè era un cavallo da cavalcare alla grande per vincere, *non perchè forsse il suo credo*.
> *Sbagliarono i tedeschi? ma quando mai?* Hanno sbagliato loro quanto la Francia e l'inghilterra che hanno guardato la cosa con un sorriso, ha sbagliato tutta la comunità internazionale piegando un intero stato umiliandolo e questo stato cosa ti ha fatto?
> La colpa non è nel singolo o nel piccolo gruppo, ma molto più lontano.
> Tutto il resto del reich fu creato per le folle, ma non crediate che Hitler fosse un ometto stupido e buffo e malvagio, *è innegabile che fu un genio del ventesimo secolo*, peccato che fu un genio votato al male, ma questo non è mai stato negato.


non mi dilungo perchè non devo insegnare la storia a nessuno ma quello che hai scritto è folle. e non corrisponde a realtà.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> lamerkiano, la storia la scrivono i vincitori, Hitler non urlava canzonette nella sua ascesa, anzi, lui con la parola riusciva a convincere i poteri forti persino. Non era un cretino stupido e quant'altro. Perchè l'antiseimitismo? Perchè era un cavallo da cavalcare alla grande per vincere, non perchè forsse il suo credo.
> Sbagliarono i tedeschi? ma quando mai? Hanno sbagliato loro quanto la Francia e l'inghilterra che hanno guardato la cosa con un sorriso, ha sbagliato tutta la comunità internazionale piegando un intero stato umiliandolo e questo stato cosa ti ha fatto?
> La colpa non è nel singolo o nel piccolo gruppo, ma molto più lontano.
> Tutto il resto del reich fu creato per le folle, ma non crediate che Hitler fosse un ometto stupido e buffo e malvagio, è innegabile che fu un genio del ventesimo secolo, peccato che fu un genio votato al male, ma questo non è mai stato negato.


 ma se anche bossi non arrivasse mai al 51% (e chi dice che non è possibile? io non mi stupisco di niente... basterebbe poco... un attentato il giorno prima delle elezioni, e vedi come arriva all'80%) ti pare corretto votare un politico che si fregia di un simbolo e di un partito votati al razzismo come panacea di tutti i mali? Anche se non fosse l'ideologia di quel politico (come non lo era magari di hitler) ma solo il cavallo da cavalcare, tanta ipocrisia non farebbe schifo? E non farebbe schifo associare il proprio nome tanto a quel politico quanto all'ideologia di quel partito?


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Ma poi, ripropongo:

_come si fa a votare una banda di razzisti contro gli extracomunitari (che lavorano nei ns campi e nelle ns fabbriche) e contro gli stessi italiani che hanno fatto grande il nord, che fischiano il nostro inno nazionalee mostrano il dito medio, che con la ns bandiera si pulirebbero il culo, che vogliono la secessione mascherata da federalismo..._

e aggiungo:
una banda associata con un uomo che non ha nessun rispetto per l'italia e gli italiani, per le istituzioni, la magistratura, la corte costituzionale, la costituzione, il presidente della repubblica, che ha del marcio negli inizi della sua ascesa, che è corruttore, che pensa solo ai suoi interessi personali e all'impunità.. devo continuare?


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> non mi dilungo perchè non devo insegnare la storia a nessuno ma quello che hai scritto è folle. e non corrisponde a realtà.


lamerkiano  ma sai chi mi disse queste cazzate? I libri, studiati con il mio professore di Storia che votava per assurdo...PDS...Oh mio dio!!! Uno scemo ipocrita?
Hai mai letto delle varie intelligenze e su quello che può comportare la genialità in un campo? Non credo e quindi non mi starò a dilungare, ma sappi che Hitler fu considerato un genio votato al male, non da chi lo inneggiava, ma da chi lo contrastava, dove si legge? Non sui libri di storia che lo mostrano come un delirante ometto.
Ma lo sai che Mussolini aveva una fitta corrispondenza con Winston Churchill? Lo sapevi che fu quest'ultimo a spronare  un poco il duce nella alleanza con Hitler per tentare di stemperare un poco i toni e i rischi? Si voleva la pace a tutti i costi e per questo furono ceduti i Sudeti alla Germania, si voleva non entrare in guerra a tutti i costi, costasse anche vendersi l'anima al diavolo.
La storia della scuola è un conto, i documenti sono purtroppo altro.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

La storia la conosco bene e, ripeto, quello che hai scritto prima è folle e non corrispondente alla realtà.

Rientriamo in topic però. Purtroppo la realtà odierna è ben più urgente delle diatribe sul terzo reich...


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> non mi dilungo perchè non devo insegnare la storia a nessuno ma quello che hai scritto è folle. e non corrisponde a realtà.


Daccordo che si dice "genio e sregolatezza" ma mi sembra che l'omino coi baffi sia andato un po' troppo oltre per parlare ancora di genio.
Daniele, leggiti, tanto per dire, come si è svolta la Campagna di Russia (e perchè Hitler prese certe decisioni per noi fortunatamente assurde), e poi mi dici.
Sulla potenza del Reich sono state scritte miliardi di cose, ma quello che in realtà ne risulta è il fascino impagabile della follia. Perchè di quello si trattò, di follia pura, che si basava sulla più ferina delle paure, e di essa si alimentava.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se anche bossi non arrivasse mai al 51% (e chi dice che non è possibile? io non mi stupisco di niente... basterebbe poco... un attentato il giorno prima delle elezioni, e vedi come arriva all'80%) ti pare corretto votare un politico che si fregia di un simbolo e di un partito votati al razzismo come panacea di tutti i mali? Anche se non fosse l'ideologia di quel politico (come non lo era magari di hitler) ma solo il cavallo da cavalcare, tanta ipocrisia non farebbe schifo? E non farebbe schifo associare il proprio nome tanto a quel politico quanto all'ideologia di quel partito?


Io difenderò fino all'ultimo il diritto dell'uomo sulle ideologie, la libertà di scegliere senza essere addittati, senza essere considerati stupidi, idioti e matti, senza sentirsi figli di un Dio minore.
Perchè non votare la sinistra? perchè fa sentire chi non vota per partito preso sinistra un cretino e mi spiace questo basterebbe per non votarla. Si vota una idea per sostenerla, non per non votarne un'altra che non ci appartiene.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> lamerkiano ma sai chi mi disse queste cazzate? I libri, studiati con il mio professore di Storia che votava per assurdo...PDS...Oh mio dio!!! Uno scemo ipocrita?
> Hai mai letto delle varie intelligenze e su quello che può comportare la genialità in un campo? Non credo e quindi non mi starò a dilungare, ma sappi che Hitler fu considerato un genio votato al male, non da chi lo inneggiava, ma da chi lo contrastava, dove si legge? Non sui libri di storia che lo mostrano come un delirante ometto.
> Ma lo sai che Mussolini aveva una fitta corrispondenza con Winston Churchill? Lo sapevi che fu quest'ultimo a spronare un poco il duce nella alleanza con Hitler per tentare di stemperare un poco i toni e i rischi? Si voleva la pace a tutti i costi e per questo furono ceduti i Sudeti alla Germania, si voleva non entrare in guerra a tutti i costi, costasse anche vendersi l'anima al diavolo.
> La storia della scuola è un conto, i documenti sono purtroppo altro.


Non so se hai mai  letto il Mein kampf... perchè è evidente che l'antisemitismo di Hitler non era di facciata, ma faceva parte di un disegno organico  su cui si fondava l'ideologia nazionalsocialista. Il mito del sangue e della terra. A cui i vari gerarchi credevano realmente. Che poi questo mito potesse anche essere usato come arma elettorale prima, e come mantenimento del potere poi, è un altro discorso. Ma sostieni idee del tutto campate in aria, credimi. E se non mi credi, pazienza :up:


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so se hai mai letto il Mein kampf... perchè è evidente che l'antisemitismo di Hitler non era di facciata, ma faceva parte di un disegno organico su cui si fondava l'ideologia nazionalsocialista. Il mito del sangue e della terra. A cui i vari gerarchi credevano realmente. Che poi questo mito potesse anche essere usato come arma elettorale prima, e come mantenimento del potere poi, è un altro discorso. Ma sostieni idee del tutto campate in aria, credimi. E se non mi credi, pazienza :up:


Ti quoto.
E mi pare assurdo che certa gente la pensi diversamente, perchè vuol dire che la realtà con i decenni è stata travisata, manipolata, è sbiadita... mi mette i brividi sta cosa..


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> La storia la conosco bene e, ripeto, quello che hai scritto prima è folle e non corrispondente alla realtà.


hai le prove oppure usi le parole per smerdare una persona? Allora intelligenza logica, intelligenza sociale, intelligenza strategica e quant'altro. é noto che Albert Einstein fu un grande genio logico, ma altamente carente negli altri campi,  la intelligenza di Hitler è definibile come comunicativa, ma peeccava su tutte le altre, tanto da avere una socievolezza pari a quella di un bradipo.
Se per te genio ha accezioni solo positive allora mi spiace, c'è anche l'accezione negativa alla grande. Ghandi ha cambiato il mondo a modo suo e purtroppo anche Hitler, rendiamoci conto di questo, Adesso sappiamo cosa sia il male assoluto, cosa sia l'odio razziale, cosa può fare l'uomo e sappiamo come evitarlo, ma prima di lui non si sapeva nulla di questo.
Ah, genialità mlto spesso è accompagnata da psicosi o altro.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai le prove oppure usi le parole per smerdare una persona? Allora intelligenza logica, intelligenza sociale, intelligenza strategica e quant'altro. é noto che Albert Einstein fu un grande genio logico, ma altamente carente negli altri campi, la intelligenza di Hitler è definibile come comunicativa, ma peeccava su tutte le altre, tanto da avere una socievolezza pari a quella di un bradipo.
> Se per te genio ha accezioni solo positive allora mi spiace, c'è anche l'accezione negativa alla grande. Ghandi ha cambiato il mondo a modo suo e purtroppo anche Hitler, rendiamoci conto di questo, Adesso sappiamo cosa sia il male assoluto, cosa sia l'odio razziale, cosa può fare l'uomo e sappiamo come evitarlo, ma prima di lui non si sapeva nulla di questo.
> Ah, genialità mlto spesso è accompagnata da psicosi o altro.


Ho le prove, per usare il tuo termine (?). Ma non è questo il luogo adatto (siamo anche andati fuori topic). E non voglio fare il professore, non lo sono e non ho come hobby la missione di diffondere la storia. MI sono solo limitato a dirti che quanto da te scritto prima non corrisponde a realtà. Punto. Ergo, è un invito a documentarti meglio.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai le prove oppure usi le parole per smerdare una persona? Allora intelligenza logica, intelligenza sociale, intelligenza strategica e quant'altro. é noto che Albert Einstein fu un grande genio logico, ma altamente carente negli altri campi, la intelligenza di Hitler è definibile come comunicativa, ma peeccava su tutte le altre, tanto da avere una socievolezza pari a quella di un bradipo.
> Se per te genio ha accezioni solo positive allora mi spiace, c'è anche l'accezione negativa alla grande. Ghandi ha cambiato il mondo a modo suo e purtroppo anche Hitler, rendiamoci conto di questo, *Adesso sappiamo cosa sia il male assoluto, cosa sia l'odio razziale, cosa può fare l'uomo* e sappiamo come evitarlo, ma prima di lui non si sapeva nulla di questo.
> Ah, genialità mlto spesso è accompagnata da psicosi o altro.


 Non c'era bisogno di un Hitler per saperlo. E poi ti contraddici pesantemente... prima sostieni che l'antisemitismo di Hitler era solo tattico, poi parli di odio razziale.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Ma poi.. perchè non mi rispondete su quanto scritto prima? O è comodo parlare del 3° reich?...

_come si fa a votare una banda di razzisti contro gli extracomunitari (che lavorano nei ns campi e nelle ns fabbriche) e contro gli stessi italiani che hanno fatto grande il nord, che fischiano il nostro inno nazionalee mostrano il dito medio, che con la ns bandiera si pulirebbero il culo, che vogliono la secessione mascherata da federalismo...

_e aggiungo:
una banda associata con un uomo che non ha nessun rispetto per l'italia e gli italiani, per le istituzioni, la magistratura, la corte costituzionale, la costituzione, il presidente della repubblica, che ha del marcio negli inizi della sua ascesa, che è corruttore, che pensa solo ai suoi interessi personali e all'impunità.. devo continuare?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Ma poi.. perchè non mi rispondete su quanto scritto prima? O è comodo parlare del 3° reich?...
> 
> _come si fa a votare una banda di razzisti contro gli extracomunitari (che lavorano nei ns campi e nelle ns fabbriche) e contro gli stessi italiani che hanno fatto grande il nord, che fischiano il nostro inno nazionalee mostrano il dito medio, che con la ns bandiera si pulirebbero il culo, che vogliono la secessione mascherata da federalismo..._
> 
> ...


si fa si fa... basta rispecchiarti in loro, e nelle loro idee. Poi magari non hai il coraggio di dirlo nemmeno a te stesso. Per questo parlavo di ipocrisia verso se stessi, prima.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Ok, ho sbagliato, ho letto tanti libri di certo più di voi ma ammetto che non so leggere, quindi guardo le figure, Hitler era un ometto pacioso e stupido, così stupido da essere l'orrore del ventesimo secolo. Ma scusa, che temiamo i nazisti se sono così stupidi? Poveri scemotti! 
Ho forse detto che Hitler era un buon uomo? Ho forse detto che Hitler ha fatto bene? Ho forse detto che i lager non sono mai esistiti? Ho forse detto fatti che non ci sono stati? Dico solo che una persona stupida non può e non riesce ad avere quel potere, non riesce sollevare le folle in quel modo, ma si vede che impera la visione univoca, quindi abiuro alle mie idee, la terra è al centro dell'univeso ed il sole ci gira intorno.
Io sparo stronzate, scusate, sono troppo ignorante per poter parlare, non voto per partito preso una parte politica e sono scemo da morire.
Vogliate scusarmi e guidarmi dal lato oscuro della forza, redimetemi vi prego così potrò essere un bravo soldatino che ripeterà ogni cosa nello stesso modo.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ho sbagliato, ho letto tanti libri di certo più di voi ma ammetto che non so leggere, quindi guardo le figure, Hitler era un ometto pacioso e stupido, così stupido da essere l'orrore del ventesimo secolo. Ma scusa, che temiamo i nazisti se sono così stupidi? Poveri scemotti!
> Ho forse detto che Hitler era un buon uomo? Ho forse detto che Hitler ha fatto bene? Ho forse detto che i lager non sono mai esistiti? Ho forse detto fatti che non ci sono stati? *Dico solo che una persona stupida non può e non riesce ad avere quel potere*, non riesce sollevare le folle in quel modo, ma si vede che impera la visione univoca, quindi abiuro alle mie idee, la terra è al centro dell'univeso ed il sole ci gira intorno.
> Io sparo stronzate, scusate, sono troppo ignorante per poter parlare, non voto per partito preso una parte politica e sono scemo da morire.
> Vogliate scusarmi e guidarmi dal lato oscuro della forza, redimetemi vi prego così potrò essere un bravo soldatino che ripeterà ogni cosa nello stesso modo.


 
Infatti nei post precedenti tutti noi abbiamo scritto che Hitler era stupido... basta, ci rinuncio.


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

*solo due chicche*

e' troppo tempo che in Italia c'e' una disperata voglia di destra ... di fascismo/nazismo ed anche di peggio 
*
Prima piccola chicca*

http://roma.corriere.it/roma/notizi...logia-fascismo-resistenza-1602757228998.shtml



*In Piemonte riappare il fascio littorio nelle liste elettorali

*














Accade che a Baldissero Canavese e a Parella in provincia di Torino, per l'elezione comunale dei sindaci (Fabio Toma e Paolo Sola), vengano presentate due liste elettorali che riportano come simbolo il fascio littorio (ossia il simbolo del fascismo). La denuncia è del *popolo viola di Ivrea.* 

http://precariosan.blogspot.com/2010/03/in-piemonte-riappare-il-fascio-littorio.html 



*seconda chicca:*

*Lega, razzismo e mafia *
http://www.carta.org/campagne/diritti+civili/19338



Quando mori' Berlinguer io ho pianto ... mi sono sentita come Antonino Caponnetto al funerale di Borsellino: *Tutto e' finito.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfv5iMlzi3w

Vogliono l'Orrore del passato, non ne hanno avuto abbastanza, echecazzo diamoglielo, siamo generosi 


*Voglio vedere CHI li liberera' in futuro?!?!?!* :incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Però avete ragione chi vota lega, PDL è proprio un disgraziato, un coglione davvero.
Dai lo ammettiamo, io una volta nella mia vita l'ho fatto, che orrore!!! Cavoli perchè non ho continuato a votare l'Ulivo? 
Sapete perchè alcuen persone non parlano di quello che votano o non votano? 
Chi la pensa diversamente è un malato mentale, avete ragione.
Non vi rendete conto di quanto questi ragionamenti sono offensivi, si da per scontato che una persona che non la pensa come voi è stupida.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ho sbagliato, ho letto tanti libri di certo più di voi ma ammetto che non so leggere, quindi guardo le figure, *Hitler era un ometto pacioso e stupido, così stupido da essere l'orrore del ventesimo secolo*. Ma scusa, che temiamo i nazisti se sono così stupidi? Poveri scemotti!
> Ho forse detto che Hitler era un buon uomo? Ho forse detto che Hitler ha fatto bene? Ho forse detto che i lager non sono mai esistiti? Ho forse detto fatti che non ci sono stati? Dico solo che una persona stupida non può e non riesce ad avere quel potere, non riesce sollevare le folle in quel modo, ma si vede che impera la visione univoca, quindi abiuro alle mie idee, la terra è al centro dell'univeso ed il sole ci gira intorno.
> Io sparo stronzate, scusate, sono troppo ignorante per poter parlare, non voto per partito preso una parte politica e sono scemo da morire.
> Vogliate scusarmi e guidarmi dal lato oscuro della forza, redimetemi vi prego così potrò essere un bravo soldatino che ripeterà ogni cosa nello stesso modo.


Se leggi i libri di storia con la stessa attenzione con cui leggi i post di questo forum, mi si chiariscono un po' di cose 
Hitler stupido? Uno che parte dai dormitori pubblici ed arriva dov'è arrivato? E chi l'ha mai scritto... questo si, sarebbe stupido sostenerlo.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Infatti nei post precedenti tutti noi abbiamo scritto che Hitler era stupido... basta, ci rinuncio.


ma ci rinunci a cosa? Non hai scritto un cazzo mannaggia. Non hai detto nulla, non hai detto proprio nulla, non hai argomentato e ci rinunci.
Va bene sono stupido.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> lamerkiano, la storia la scrivono i vincitori, Hitler non urlava canzonette nella sua ascesa, anzi, lui con la parola riusciva a convincere i poteri forti persino. Non era un cretino stupido e quant'altro. Perchè l'antiseimitismo? Perchè era un cavallo da cavalcare alla grande per vincere, non perchè fosse il suo credo, ma per avere i soldi ed usare l'invidia di uno stato che era povero.
> Sbagliarono i tedeschi? ma quando mai? Hanno sbagliato loro quanto la Francia e l'inghilterra che hanno guardato la cosa con un sorriso, ha sbagliato tutta la comunità internazionale piegando un intero stato umiliandolo e questo stato cosa ti ha fatto?
> La colpa non è nel singolo o nel piccolo gruppo, ma molto più lontano.
> Tutto il resto del reich fu creato per le folle, ma non crediate che Hitler fosse un ometto stupido e buffo e malvagio, è innegabile che fu un genio del ventesimo secolo, peccato che fu un genio votato al male, ma questo non è mai stato negato.


 
E' una lettura della storia molto molto semplificata. Le semplificazioni eccessive distorcono la realtà.
Se questa è la versione che insegnano oggi alle superiori, credo proprio che i miei figli li manderò a giocare in cortile. Tutta salute guadagnata.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Però avete ragione chi vota lega, PDL è proprio un disgraziato, un coglione davvero.*
> Dai lo ammettiamo, io una volta nella mia vita l'ho fatto, che orrore!!! Cavoli perchè non ho continuato a votare l'Ulivo?
> Sapete perchè alcuen persone non parlano di quello che votano o non votano?
> Chi la pensa diversamente è un malato mentale, avete ragione.
> Non vi rendete conto di quanto questi ragionamenti sono offensivi, si da per scontato che una persona che non la pensa come voi è stupida.


 Mai sostenuto neanche questo... io una volta ho votato perfino Craxi, ma non mi ritengo un coglione. :carneval:
Dai, stai davvero generalizzando... ognuno dovrebbe poter esprimere tranquillamente le ragioni per cui ha votato un movimento. Io dico che se uno vota lega, dovrebbe esserne convinto. E rivendicare il proprio pensiero. In una vera democrazia, se uno è razzista ad esempio, deve poter sostenere le proprie opinioni. La cosa tragicomica è che c'è troppa gente che ha paura di dirlo perfino a se stessa. Si autocensura.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se leggi i libri di storia con la stessa attenzione con cui leggi i post di questo forum, mi si chiariscono un po' di cose
> Hitler stupido? Uno che parte dai dormitori pubblici ed arriva dov'è arrivato? E chi l'ha mai scritto... questo si, sarebbe stupido sostenerlo.


Invece mi è stato sostenuto questo, che non era un genio del male come vengono definite certe persone. Poi magari adesso mi si da del nazista, del filo Hitleriano e non pensate che mio nonno ha vissuto in territori occupati dalla germania, che ha visto quello che facevano e che fece in modo di aiutare gente che rischava. Io odio il terzo reich peerchhè piegò uno dei miei due stati, lo sottomise e lo rese facile preda dell'URSS, altra bella potenza del cavolo. Senza quello schifo mio nonno non avrebbe dovuto vivere una vita di merda in uno stato di merda, non avrei perso mia nonna e quello stato non sarebbe adesso moralmente piegato alla immoralità  totale.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece mi è stato sostenuto questo, che non era un genio del male come vengono definite certe persone. Poi magari adesso mi si da del nazista, del filo Hitleriano e non pensate che mio nonno ha vissuto in territori occupati dalla germania, che ha visto quello che facevano e che fece in modo di aiutare gente che rischava. Io odio il terzo reich peerchhè piegò uno dei miei due stati, lo sottomise e lo rese facile preda dell'URSS, altra bella potenza del cavolo. Senza quello schifo mio nonno non avrebbe dovuto vivere una vita di merda in uno stato di merda, non avrei perso mia nonna e quello stato non sarebbe adesso moralmente piegato alla immoralità totale.


 
Eh no, Daniele..nol la mettere sul patetico o sul personale.  E studia.:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece mi è stato sostenuto questo, che non era un genio del male come vengono definite certe persone. Poi magari adesso mi si da del nazista, del filo Hitleriano e non pensate che mio nonno ha vissuto in territori occupati dalla germania, che ha visto quello che facevano e che fece in modo di aiutare gente che rischava. Io odio il terzo reich peerchhè piegò uno dei miei due stati, lo sottomise e lo rese facile preda dell'URSS, altra bella potenza del cavolo. Senza quello schifo mio nonno non avrebbe dovuto vivere una vita di merda in uno stato di merda, non avrei perso mia nonna e quello stato non sarebbe adesso moralmente piegato alla immoralità totale.


 Beh se uno ti dice che Hitler era stupido, dovrebbe poterlo motivare. Ha realizzato cose (senza entrare nel giudizio etico) che uno stupido nell'accezione classica che si da alla parola non potrebbe certo raggiungere.
Anche se... vedendo come ha ridotto l'Europaed i suoi popoli e più in particolare la Germania ed il suo popolo dopo la guerra, come tu stai ricordando... ecco, in senso più ampio il suo è stato un fallimento cosmico. In ciò forse, l'aggettivo stupido è fin troppo leggero.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece mi è stato sostenuto questo, che non era un genio del male come vengono definite certe persone. Poi magari adesso mi si da del nazista, del filo Hitleriano e non pensate che mio nonno ha vissuto in territori occupati dalla germania, che ha visto quello che facevano e che fece in modo di aiutare gente che rischava. Io odio il terzo reich peerchhè piegò uno dei miei due stati, lo sottomise e lo rese facile preda dell'URSS, altra bella potenza del cavolo. Senza quello schifo mio nonno non avrebbe dovuto vivere una vita di merda in uno stato di merda, non avrei perso mia nonna e quello stato non sarebbe adesso moralmente piegato alla immoralità totale.


Daniele, nessuno ha sostenuto che hitler fosse stupido, pazzo forse, ma non stupido.
Fossi in te mollerei il colpo...questo post sta degenerando. Tu vuoi sostenere a tutti i costi una tua tesi e a mio avviso ti stai avvoltolando tu te stesso!


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Ok, basta, mi avete convinto, io sono ignorante, ma cazzo, ma non potete pensare che io abbias studiato? Che ho parlato con gente non scema?no, non concorda con voi e quindi io devo studiare.
Ho scrutto una cosa semplice, banale e non voelvo scrivere un libro sull'argomento ma diventa semplificato.
Vuoi sapere quanto si potrebbe scrivere sulla ascesa di Hitler in germania? Libri e libri. Ho il tempo di scrivere su cosa ha fatto quell'essere? Cosa di male ha fatto al mondo? No.
ma ci si pone a puntualizzare appena uno scrive diversamente. bella la libertà quando è a senso unico. iris, io non dico alla gente che dice cose diverse di studiare, non mi permetterei manco morto, è offensivo.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Daniele, nessuno ha sostenuto che hitler fosse stupido, pazzo forse, ma non stupido.
> Fossi in te mollerei il colpo...questo post sta degenerando. Tu vuoi sostenere a tutti i costi una tua tesi e a mio avviso ti stai avvoltolando tu te stesso!


Cosa, cazzo cosa? Che tesi del cazzo maledetta? Non ho sostenuto nessuna tesi del cavolo e mi si dice questo.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, basta, mi avete convinto, io sono ignorante, ma cazzo, ma non potete pensare che io abbias studiato? Che ho parlato con gente non scema?no, non concorda con voi e quindi io devo studiare.
> Ho scrutto una cosa semplice, banale e non voelvo scrivere un libro sull'argomento ma diventa semplificato.
> Vuoi sapere quanto si potrebbe scrivere sulla ascesa di Hitler in germania? Libri e libri. Ho il tempo di scrivere su cosa ha fatto quell'essere? Cosa di male ha fatto al mondo? No.
> ma ci si pone a puntualizzare appena uno scrive diversamente. bella la libertà quando è a senso unico. iris, io non dico alla gente che dice cose diverse di studiare, non mi permetterei manco morto, è offensivo.


Daniele non ti alterare più del necessario.
Iris secondo me intendeva dire di studiare in senso lato, nel senso di non perdere tempo qui con noi e di preparare i tuoi esami (mi pare che tu frequenti l'università o sbaglio)?


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cosa, cazzo cosa? Che tesi del cazzo maledetta? Non ho sostenuto nessuna tesi del cavolo e mi si dice questo.


Si, sostieni la tesi che noi abbiamo dato dell stupido a hitler e a chi vota lega. E non è verooooo!


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

ma cazzo mi è stato detto questo senza specificarlo, oltretutto sottolineeando la frase, o si impara a scrivere un poco di più per spiegarsi oppure non si scriva nulla e bona li!
Dico cazzate e...sono un coglione. Tento di discorrere e sono un coglione.
ma porca, se  una persona non è conformista e conformata è  un coglione? Inizio a capire perchè mi ha tradito la mia ex, perchè sono un coglione.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Non è una offesa dire ad un ragazzo di studiare Daniele. Guardatevi da chi non ve lo dice, invece, e vi tiene in stato di soggezione culturale e psicologica. Vi propone facili interpretazioni della realtà.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma cazzo mi è stato detto questo senza specificarlo, oltretutto sottolineeando la frase, o si impara a scrivere un poco di più per spiegarsi oppure non si scriva nulla e bona li!
> Dico cazzate e...sono un coglione. Tento di discorrere e sono un coglione.
> ma porca, se una persona non è conformista e conformata è un coglione? Inizio a capire perchè mi ha tradito la mia ex, perchè sono un coglione.


 
Non sei anticonformista. Sei semplicemente molto confuso e disinformato. E pure arrogantello.

Comunque sai in buona compagnia; sei un elettore ideale per il centrodestra.E sicuramente non devi essere l'unico.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma cazzo mi è stato detto questo senza specificarlo, oltretutto sottolineeando la frase, o si impara a scrivere un poco di più per spiegarsi oppure non si scriva nulla e bona li!
> Dico cazzate e...sono un coglione. Tento di discorrere e sono un coglione.
> *ma porca, se una persona non è conformista e conformata è un coglione*? Inizio a capire perchè mi ha tradito la mia ex, perchè sono un coglione.


 Assolutamente no, anzi... tende ad essere notevolmente più coglione il conformista. Tutto sta nel cercare realmente di non esserlo... mica è facile. Spesso ci si crede anticonformisti ed invece si è perfettamente manipolati da chi comanda davvero.


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Non sei anticonformista. Sei semplicemente molto confuso e disinformato. E pure arrogantello.*
> 
> Comunque sai in buona compagnia; sei un elettore ideale per il centrodestral. E sicuramente non devi essere l'unico.


Quoccolo! :up:


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

No ma dico ... ma qualcuno se lo immagina il figlio di Bossi in qualche carica istituzionale? :rofl:


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No ma dico ... ma qualcuno se lo immagina il figlio di Bossi in qualche carica istituzionale? :rofl:


 Il padre sicuramente si...e pure chi lo vota:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No ma dico ... ma qualcuno se lo immagina il figlio di Bossi in qualche carica istituzionale? :rofl:


Tutti coloro che l'hanno votato. Faccio fatica ad immaginarmi in quella situazione pure Di Pietro e Grillo, se per questo.
E purtroppo gran parte dei politici del PD... l'opposizione da la nausea.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Veramente a questo punto VOTATEMI!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente a questo punto VOTATEMI!


 Ti ho già chiesto il tuo programma elettorale, ma non hai rsiposto :carneval: Non pretenderai un voto in bianco...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti ho già chiesto il tuo programma elettorale, ma non hai rsiposto :carneval: *Non pretenderai un voto in bianco*...



Ovvio che si, mi candido per la Sardegna eh :rotfl:

Comunque prometto una soluzione permanete all'accumulo di grasso corporeo.

Niente piu' cuscinetti adiposi!

Continuerei ma mi spiace rovinare il thread:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/News/P...e-primo-degli-eletti-a-Brescia_184464589.html

*E che faccia "intelligente"*

​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF2lhB61GS0



VIVA L'ITAGLIA!

URRA!!!


CERTO CHE STIAMO MEGLIO NOI IN SICILIA
(c'habbiamo SOLO la mafia)


:rofl:​


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovvio che si, mi candido per la Sardegna eh :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque prometto una soluzione permanete all'accumulo di grasso corporeo.
> 
> ...


Ho capito, ci vuoi ridurre alla fame nè più nè meno che tutti gli altri politici... :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Mmi spiace vedere che chi non la pensa esattamente come voi è culturalmente inferiore, ed ovviamente vota Mister B perchè non capisce nulla.
Mi spiace dire che non è così, ma non ci crederete, mi spiace dire che gente che milita nel PDL come nel PD si equivalgono, ma non ci crederete. Mi spiace davvero aver votato PD, perchè decisamente capisco ora che sono stupido e che devo per forza votare PDL...anzi meglio Lega. 
Ah, solo una cosa, questo modo di vedere mi ha schifato il mio stesso voto, non siete conformisti? Ma se stata a dì tutte le volte le medesime cose! Ah, si ma il conformismo molto spesso è anticonformismo.
Spero per voi che vi troverete figli così stupidi da votare lega e berlusconi redivivo, perchè gentilmente mi avete scassato le balle, ho cercato di essere comprensivo con tutti, non ho offeso le idee di nessuno come altri invece solitamente fanno e il risultato è che sono ignorante.
ma guarda tu.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mmi spiace vedere che chi non la pensa esattamente come voi è culturalmente inferiore, ed ovviamente vota Mister B perchè non capisce nulla.
> Mi spiace dire che non è così, ma non ci crederete, mi spiace dire che gente che milita nel PDL come nel PD si equivalgono, ma non ci crederete. Mi spiace davvero aver votato PD, perchè decisamente capisco ora che sono stupido e che devo per forza votare PDL...anzi meglio Lega.
> Ah, solo una cosa, questo modo di vedere mi ha schifato il mio stesso voto, non siete conformisti? Ma se stata a dì tutte le volte le medesime cose! Ah, si ma il conformismo molto spesso è anticonformismo.
> Spero per voi che vi troverete figli così stupidi da votare lega e berlusconi redivivo,* perchè gentilmente mi avete scassato le balle*, ho cercato di essere comprensivo con tutti, non ho offeso le idee di nessuno come altri invece solitamente fanno e il risultato è che sono ignorante.
> ma guarda tu.


 Come non quotarti.:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mmi spiace vedere che chi non la pensa esattamente come voi è culturalmente inferiore, ed ovviamente vota Mister B perchè non capisce nulla.
> Mi spiace dire che non è così, ma non ci crederete, mi spiace dire che gente che milita nel PDL come nel PD si equivalgono, ma non ci crederete. Mi spiace davvero aver votato PD, perchè decisamente capisco ora che sono stupido e che devo per forza votare PDL...anzi meglio Lega.
> Ah, solo una cosa, questo modo di vedere mi ha schifato il mio stesso voto, non siete conformisti? Ma se stata a dì tutte le volte le medesime cose! Ah, si ma il conformismo molto spesso è anticonformismo.
> Spero per voi che vi troverete figli così stupidi da votare lega e berlusconi redivivo, perchè gentilmente *mi avete scassato le balle, ho cercato di essere comprensivo con tutti*, non ho offeso le idee di nessuno come altri invece solitamente fanno e il risultato è che sono ignorante.
> ma guarda tu.


OH MIODDDIO MIODDDIO MIODDDIO :rofl::rofl::rofl:

E' il pesce di aprile per noi Dani'? :mexican:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho capito, ci vuoi ridurre alla fame nè più nè meno che tutti gli altri politici... :carneval:


Non esagerare,  anche il mio cane saprebbe far di meglio.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/News/P...e-primo-degli-eletti-a-Brescia_184464589.html
> 
> *E che faccia "intelligente"*​


Va beh...per fortuna che almeno è un bel ragazzo :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Va beh...per fortuna che almeno è un bel ragazzo :rotfl:



... meglio questo  almeno lavora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.corriere.it/gallery/anim..._355d2772-3d79-11df-9bd9-00144f02aabe.shtml#1


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> OH MIODDDIO MIODDDIO MIODDDIO :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> E' il pesce di aprile per noi Dani'? :mexican:
> ...


No, è un segno della sua comprensione.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> OH MIODDDIO MIODDDIO MIODDDIO :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> E' il pesce di aprile per noi Dani'? :mexican:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Davvero, ho cercato di comprendere tutti e tutto e i miei sforzi per essere una persona migliore sono vani allora davvero, mi chiedo come facciate scrivere in questo forum voi che siete persone senza anima. Mi amareggio facilmente quanto esiste ancora il bullismo a certa età, davvero sono amareggiato come non mai. Ho offeso qualcuno? Io no, potete dire lo stesso, non credo proprio.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... meglio questo  almeno lavora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/gallery/anim..._355d2772-3d79-11df-9bd9-00144f02aabe.shtml#1


Ma soprattutto non parla!:carneval:


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Comunque se lettrice si candida in Sardegna, io posso ben candidarmi nel Lazio.
Vi assicuro che tra la Bonino e la Polverini, faccio un figurone!!!!:carneval:

Però niente chirurgia estetica..i fondi li ho tutti impegnati per le parlamentari. Non c'è più un posto in clinica. La Santanchè m'ha prenotato fino al 2015.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non esagerare, anche il mio cane saprebbe far di meglio.


 a far cosa?


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Davvero, ho cercato di comprendere tutti e tutto e i miei sforzi per essere una persona migliore sono vani allora davvero, mi chiedo come facciate scrivere in questo forum voi che siete persone senza anima. Mi amareggio facilmente quanto esiste ancora il bullismo a certa età, davvero sono amareggiato come non mai. Ho offeso qualcuno? Io no, potete dire lo stesso, non credo proprio.


 
Dài..che si discuteva...:up:


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Davvero, ho cercato di comprendere tutti e tutto e i miei sforzi per essere una persona migliore sono vani allora davvero, mi chiedo come facciate scrivere in questo forum *voi che siete persone senza anima.* Mi amareggio facilmente quanto esiste ancora il bullismo a certa età, davvero sono amareggiato come non mai. Ho offeso qualcuno? Io no, potete dire lo stesso, non credo proprio.


Mo pure questo 

Vabbbe' ti perdono va ... perche' non sai quello che dici.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque se lettrice si candida in Sardegna, io posso ben candidarmi nel Lazio.
> Vi assicuro che tra la Bonino e la Polverini, faccio un figurone!!!!:carneval:
> 
> Però niente chirurgia estetica..i fondi li ho tutti impegnati per le parlamentari. Non c'è più un posto in clinica. La Santanchè m'ha prenotato fino al 2015.


Dai fondiamo il partito Sadico d'Azione!

Almeno abbiamo la certezza che a chi vota piace prenderla nel Biiip!:carneval:


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Davvero, ho cercato di comprendere tutti e tutto e i miei sforzi per essere una persona migliore sono vani allora davvero, mi chiedo come facciate scrivere in questo forum voi che siete persone senza anima. Mi amareggio facilmente quanto esiste ancora il bullismo a certa età, davvero sono amareggiato come non mai. Ho offeso qualcuno? Io no, potete dire lo stesso, non credo proprio.


Adesso non esagerare!
Ma chi ti ha offeso? Quando si parla di questioni politiche è risaputo che si tende ad infervorarsi...accade anche nelle cene fra amici che hanno opinioni differenti.
Ti sei offeso per il fatto dello studiare? Ha ragione Iris, non è un'offesa.
Ti sei sentito dare del coglione? Mi pare che nessuno l'abbia fatto...


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque se lettrice si candida in Sardegna, io posso ben candidarmi nel Lazio.
> Vi assicuro che tra la Bonino e la Polverini, faccio un figurone!!!!:carneval:
> 
> Però niente chirurgia estetica..i fondi li ho tutti impegnati per le parlamentari. Non c'è più un posto in clinica. La Santanchè m'ha prenotato fino al 2015.


 Come ti pare la Polverini? A vederla così non sembra poi così malvagia...


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai fondiamo il partito Sadico d'Azione!
> 
> Almeno abbiamo la certezza che a chi vota piace prenderla nel Biiip!:carneval:


 
Il S.A.D.

Ma dobbiamo metterci nude col frustino?


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come ti pare la Polverini? A vederla così non sembra poi così malvagia...


Beh...economicamente sta messa bene.

La sapete la storia degli appartamenti che si è comprata dallo IOR? a prezzo di favore...:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh...economicamente sta messa bene.
> 
> La sapete la storia degli appartamenti che si è comprata dallo IOR? a prezzo di favore...:unhappy:


Dimmi se c'è un politico economicamente messo male... guarda il buon Tonino...no, intendevo politicamente, come programmi...
Figurati se non c'erano di mezzo i preti :unhappy:


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh...economicamente sta messa bene.
> 
> La sapete la storia degli appartamenti che si è comprata dallo IOR? a prezzo di favore...:unhappy:


no, nn la conoscevo... bha!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2010)

Ahhhh anche qui si parla di gossip...pensavo visto il titolo si parlasse di politica...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come ti pare la Polverini? A vederla così non sembra poi così malvagia...



Ti giuro che per curiosita' sono andata a leggere il programma di governo... mi son fermata alla sanita' ... mi sembra una roba veramente futuristica.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che per curiosita' sono andata a leggere il programma di governo... mi son fermata alla sanita' ... mi sembra una roba veramente futuristica.


 
D'altronde la Sanità è la sua maggiore competenza.
Il programma andrebbe pure bene...dove prende i fondi non so.
Ma qui nel Lazio non ci crede nessuno che attuerà il programma...è stata eletta solo perchè presentata dal centrodestra e perchè molto sostenuta dai cattolici.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che per curiosita' sono andata a leggere il programma di governo... mi son fermata alla sanita' ... mi sembra una roba veramente futuristica.


 Davvero? Io non ho avuto la pazienza di farlo, a occhio mi sa di destra sociale... leggevo che sta con quelli di Casa Pound, anche se la faccio troppo clericale per crederci.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2010)

e poi stona quando canta.deprecabile


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero? Io non ho avuto la pazienza di farlo, a occhio mi sa di destra sociale... leggevo che sta con quelli di Casa Pound, anche se la faccio troppo clericale per crederci.


E' di destra sociale. E' dirigente UGC, anzi segretario generale mi pare.
Il sindacato rende bene. Sempre.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi stona quando canta.deprecabile


Ha un debole per Battisti.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Io ho sentito il rumor che la voleva in mezzo alla curva nord dell'Olimpico a cantare con gli ultras della lazio... senza parole!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> D'altronde la Sanità è la sua maggiore competenza.
> *Il programma andrebbe pure bene...dove prende i fondi non so.*
> Ma qui nel Lazio non ci crede nessuno che attuerà il programma...è stata eletta solo perchè presentata dal centrodestra e perchè molto sostenuta dai cattolici.


Il programma andrebbe da favola, ma a parte i fondi, credo sia un programma che potrebbe essere inserito all'interno di una rete sanitaria gia' ben funzionante, non so come funzioni nel Lazio.
Io personalmente non ci crederei, ma se riuscisse ad attuarne almeno un 40% sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il programma andrebbe da favola, ma a parte i fondi, credo sia un programma che potrebbe essere inserito all'interno di una rete sanitaria gia' ben funzionante, non so come funzioni nel Lazio.
> Io personalmente non ci crederei, ma se riuscisse ad attuarne almeno un 40% sarebbe tanta roba.


La Sanità nel Lazio è disastrosa.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero? Io non ho avuto la pazienza di farlo, a occhio *mi sa di destra sociale*... leggevo che sta con quelli di Casa Pound, anche se la faccio troppo clericale per crederci.


Molto ho dato uno sguardo al piano per la famiglia e per il lavoro. Non capisco veramente da dove si tirera' fuori i fondi.
Ma incrocio le dita per il Lazio


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ha un debole per Battisti.


poteva forse averlo per un cantante di sinistra?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La Sanità nel Lazio è disastrosa.


Allora e' come montare un motore Ferrari su una vecchia 500:carneval:


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora e' come montare un motore Ferrari su una vecchia 500:carneval:


 Oppure appalterà tutto alle cliniche private. Formigoni docet.
E questo spiegherebbe il plauso di preti e monache...perchè non è che la signora sia stata poi così devota...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Oppure appalterà tutto alle cliniche private. Formigoni docet.*
> E questo spiegherebbe il plauso di preti e monache...perchè non è che la signora sia stata poi così devota...


Beh se ho letto bene vuole "chiudere" alcune ASL da qualche parte 'sti cristi dovranno andare... a parte secondo lei controllarsi il curriculum ospedaliero online:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di questo:


_Ru486, Fisichella: "A Cota va il mio plauso"
01 Aprile 2010 13:17 CRONACHE

CITTA' DEL VATICANO - "Sono atti concreti che parlano da se'. Al primo atto compiuto dal neogovernatore della Regione Piemonte, il leghista Roberto Cota, va il mio plauso". Si e' guadagnato l'attenzione del presidente della Pontificia accademia per la Vita, monsignor Rino Fisichella, il neogovernatore del Piemonte, Roberto Cota. "Sono per la difesa della vita - aveva detto Cota -, per quanto potro' fare la pillola abortiva restera' nei magazzini". (RCD)_


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' di destra sociale. E' dirigente UGC, anzi segretario generale mi pare.
> *Il sindacato rende bene. Sempre*.


 Poco ma sicuro... che schifo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molto ho dato uno sguardo al piano per la famiglia e per il lavoro. Non capisco veramente da dove si tirera' fuori i fondi.
> Ma incrocio le dita per il Lazio


Oh, che poi ci sta pure che riesca a governare meglio di chi l'ha preceduta. Se il programma è ben fatto e riesce a tirar fuori i soldi da qualche parte... me l'auguro per i romani. Non so come stia andando Alemanno, però se hanno rivotato a destra forse non in maniera malvagia.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

come ha scritto qualcuno prima di me.. l'hanno votato? mo se lo tengano!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> come ha scritto qualcuno prima di me.. l'hanno votato? mo se lo tengano!!!


 Lo scrivevo io... bisogna che si cominci a prendere la responsabilità del proprio voto. Se eleggo Cota, non posso pensare che sia un pro-aborto. Andranno a prendersela... a Bologna.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oh, che poi ci sta pure che riesca a governare meglio di chi l'ha preceduta. Se il programma è ben fatto e riesce a tirar fuori i soldi da qualche parte... me l'auguro per i romani. Non so come stia andando Alemanno, però se hanno rivotato a destra forse non in maniera malvagia.


Intanto è crollata la Domus Aurea....che vergogna....

Alemanno è come Veltroni.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Intanto è crollata la Domus Aurea....che vergogna....*
> 
> Alemanno è come Veltroni.


 è inaudito


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Intanto è crollata la Domus Aurea....che vergogna....
> 
> Alemanno è come Veltroni.


Ho letto.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io difenderò fino all'ultimo il diritto dell'uomo sulle ideologie, la libertà di scegliere senza essere addittati, senza essere considerati stupidi, idioti e matti, senza sentirsi figli di un Dio minore.
> Perchè non votare la sinistra? perchè fa sentire chi non vota per partito preso sinistra un cretino e mi spiace questo basterebbe per non votarla. Si vota una idea per sostenerla, non per non votarne un'altra che non ci appartiene.


 da come lo dici parrebbe che voti a destra solo per non votare sinistra ed è esattamente quel che dici essere inaccettabile....


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Intanto è crollata la Domus Aurea.....


 
è il primo effetto polverini!!

:condom:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

...E rocco Siffredi e' gay... tutta colpa del PDL!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...E rocco Siffredi e' gay... tutta colpa del PDL!


L'avevo sempre sospettato... il lavoro che fa è solo una copertura :carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oh, che poi ci sta pure che riesca a governare meglio di chi l'ha preceduta. Se il programma è ben fatto e riesce a tirar fuori i soldi da qualche parte... me l'auguro per i romani. Non so come stia andando Alemanno, però se hanno rivotato a destra forse non in maniera malvagia.


  questa era per alemanno.... 
Se vedi i risultati a Roma la destra ha perso pesantemente. Ma ha vinto molto nelle province ed ecco la polverini.
A roma alemanno sta facendo un disastro.

Ai semafori vedo gli stessi e più lavavetri.
Gli appalti sono fermi (quindi zero lavoro) se non per le manutenzioni che vanno senza appalto.... strano vero? 
Alcune cose le ha bloccate.... e ha fatto spendere una marea di soldi al comune che già era in rosso pieno (se vi va vi spiego meglio)
Ha sgomberato qualche campo rom la gente ovviamente resta roma e trova altri campi, abusivi.... 

La situazione della città secondo me è davvero al limite....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avevo sempre sospettato... il lavoro che fa è solo una copertura :carneval:


Anche a me non e' suonata strana come notizia


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questa era per alemanno....
> *Se vedi i risultati a Roma la destra ha perso pesantemente*. Ma ha vinto molto nelle province ed ecco la polverini.
> A roma alemanno sta facendo un disastro.
> 
> ...


scusa ma sul pesantemente ne dubito... se fosse così, il peso di un voto come quello di  Roma avrebbe comunque fatto pendere il paitto della bilancia sulla Bonino. Magari avrà perso, ma non pesantemente.
Beh vediamo le prossime comunali... visto lo schifo che fa, spero lo caccino sonoramente.


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di questo:
> 
> 
> _Ru486, Fisichella: "A Cota va il mio plauso"_
> ...


Non ho praticamente informazione sulla pillola, ma da quel poco che so, comincio già a pentirmi.............


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non ho praticamente informazione sulla pillola, ma da quel poco che so, comincio già a pentirmi.............


Infatti è assurdo... o modifichi la 194 e proibisci l'aborto, oppure visto che in Italia esiste la possibilità di abortire, perchè una donna non dovrebbe scegliere il metodo meno invasivo, che evita anche l'anestesia generale?
Vabbè, siamo in un paese in cui non si può analizzare l'embrione prima dell'impianto ma poi lo si può eliminaremesi dopo se è malato... schizofrenia pura. E il referendum abrogativo in merito è fallito. Poi quando dico che ogni popolo ha i governanti che si merita...


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

..........ma purtroppo essendo un "meno peggio" non si può sperare che tutto vada bene, anzi. Speravo solo che per le prime cazzate si aspettasse un po' di più.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scusa ma sul pesantemente ne dubito... se fosse così, il peso di un voto come quello di Roma avrebbe comunque fatto pendere il paitto della bilancia sulla Bonino. Magari avrà perso, ma non pesantemente.
> Beh vediamo le prossime comunali... visto lo schifo che fa, spero lo caccino sonoramente.


 54% alla bonino nella città di roma e 45% alla polverini. 
Giusto per amore di precisione.
Su una città che due anni fa ha eletto alemanno come salvatore, credo sia un risultato pesante.... però è ovvio che i punti di vista sono vari.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questa era per alemanno....
> Se vedi i risultati a Roma la destra ha perso pesantemente. Ma ha vinto molto nelle province ed ecco la polverini.
> A roma alemanno sta facendo un disastro.
> 
> ...


questo non l'ha fatto lui

e i progetti relativi, che potevano essere finanziati solo se presentati dal comune, sono stati fatti altrove e fatti firmare a lui, per forma, solo perchè non se ne poteva fare a meno


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non ho praticamente informazione sulla pillola, ma da quel poco che so, comincio già a pentirmi.............


Sui ceci, subito!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo non l'ha fatto lui
> 
> e i progetti relativi, che potevano essere finanziati solo se presentati dal comune, sono stati fatti altrove e fatti firmare a lui, per forma, solo perchè non se ne poteva fare a meno


 scusa, non ti seguo.
trovo piuttosto ovvio che un sindaco o un governante non faccia da sè progetti e leggi ma ne tracci solo le linee guida.
Chi avrebbe fatto sgombrare i campi rom? Mi interessa molto.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scusa ma sul pesantemente ne dubito... se fosse così, il peso di un voto come quello di Roma avrebbe comunque fatto pendere il paitto della bilancia sulla Bonino. Magari avrà perso, ma non pesantemente.
> Beh vediamo le prossime comunali... visto lo schifo che fa, spero lo caccino sonoramente.


pesantemente rispetto alle comunali

*la polverini nel comune di roma ha preso il 45,24*
alemanno prese il 53,66

devi però contare che a supporto di alemanno non c'erano "la destra", l'unione di centro, l'udeur e sgarbi

quindi se la polverini avesse preso i voti di alemanno 
più quelli delle liste in più che l'hanno supportata 
*avrebbe dovuto prendere* quasi il 65%, o, fatti gli aggiustamenti sui voti fluttuanti, *almeno intorno al 62%*


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

*ultimissime*

* Ru 486, Cota: "Direttori generali la blocchino"  *

 01 Aprile 2010 16:47 POLITICA 
 TORINO - Appena eletto governatore del Piemonte Roberto Cota, chiede ai direttori generali delle Asl di bloccare l'impiego della pillola Ru486 nell'attesa che entri effettivamente in carica. Cota, inoltre, chiedera' a tutte le strutture sanitarie piemontesi di ospitare le associazioni Pro Vita. (RCD) 



http://www.corriere.it/notizie-ulti...rali-blocchino/01-04-2010/1-A_000094231.shtml


quest'uomo ha in mente grandi cose *"contro"* le donne :incazzato:


PS e' arrivato cazzo cazzo a distruggere anni di lotta


----------



## Buscopann (1 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> * Ru 486, Cota: "Direttori generali la blocchino" *
> 
> 01 Aprile 2010 16:47 POLITICA
> TORINO - Appena eletto governatore del Piemonte Roberto Cota, chiede ai direttori generali delle Asl di bloccare l'impiego della pillola Ru486 nell'attesa che entri effettivamente in carica. Cota, inoltre, chiedera' a tutte le strutture sanitarie piemontesi di ospitare le associazioni Pro Vita. (RCD)
> ...


Da un partito virile e maschilista come la Lega cosa ci si può aspettare? Ma d'altra parte le ragazzine venete o piemontesi che ne sanno delle lotte femministe..Loro i diritti se li sono trovati serviti su un piatto d'argento. Quando poi glieli toglieranno troveranno a malapena la forza di lamentarsi e poco più. Poi si va a casa, si guarda il Grande fratello e domani è un altro giorno.
E meno male che c'è un Presidente della Repubblica che ogni tanto qualche "leggina" non la firma..altrimenti sai che dolori con quella sull'arbitrato?
Siamo il Paese in Europa dove si leggono meno quotidiani. Se a questo aggiungiamo che non siamo neppure dei grandi divoratori di libri il risultato è scontato. Vincono gli slogan.

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> da come lo dici parrebbe che voti a destra solo per non votare sinistra ed è esattamente quel che dici essere inaccettabile....


Ed invece non hai letto affatto, Io scrissi che non prendo nessuna ideologia e voto secondo coscienza di volta in volta, votai l'ulivo come votai Berlusconi, solo che qualcuno qui mette parole non mie e poi mi fa incazzare. Ci sono molti buoni motivi per non votare a destra, ma uno per non votare sinistra è che rende deficienti gli altri e mi spiace è inaccettabile. Se io ho votato per Vasco Errani non devo sonsiderare chi ha votato La bernardini un ignorante, un gretto o un razzista  è offensivo! Come la si prenderebbe se si dicesse che la maggior parte di chi vota a sinistra non arriva al Kg di cervello perchè vota senza neppure pensare a cosa vota? E' offensivo e sminuisce il pensiero di alcune persone.
Però noto che qui se non si è apertamente schierati da una parte sei e permani sempre un coglione, allora felice di essere un coglione che non reputa un razzista chi vota un sindaco della lega (molto giovane), che non considero un comunista chi mette la croce sul PD e non mi pare che sia  ladro chi vota PDL, tutto il resto sono stereotipi che fannno le vittorie di Berlusconi. 
La sinistra vuole vincere? Perchè la lega sta guadagnando punti sempre più? perchè sono razzisti? Non credo proprio. Quindi si deve partire dal capire che risposte banali non sono quelle giuste, torvando la risposta giusta si capisce cosa serve allla gente, perchè è alla gente che si rivolgono le istituzioni, non alle ideologie.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Formigoni + Moratti.. che binomio ragazzi in vista dell'expo!! :unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (2 Aprile 2010)

finalmente una faccia nuova che prova a fare discorsi nuovi ed onesti.
bravo giovanni favia.:up:

http://www.annozero.rai.it/dl/RaiTV...e89223d6-6ab8-4b02-9ac1-70b9e21766ba.html?p=0


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> * Ru 486, Cota: "Direttori generali la blocchino"  *
> 
> 01 Aprile 2010 16:47 POLITICA
> TORINO - Appena eletto governatore del Piemonte Roberto Cota, chiede ai direttori generali delle Asl di bloccare l'impiego della pillola Ru486 nell'attesa che entri effettivamente in carica. Cota, inoltre, chiedera' a tutte le strutture sanitarie piemontesi di ospitare le associazioni Pro Vita. (RCD)
> ...


cmq anche questo è un esempio di demagogia e puro populismo.. appena eletto spara questa dichiarazione, ditegli che la campagna elettorale è finita ed è stato eletto please...

ps: il governatore non ha facoltà di proibire la distribuzione di alcun farmaco, la cui competenza è del governo o dell'agenzia nazionale del farmaco.


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pesantemente rispetto alle comunali
> 
> *la polverini nel comune di roma ha preso il 45,24*
> alemanno prese il 53,66
> ...


 
confermo: la polverini a Roma non è amata per nulla. Non per niente il suo stesso partito fino all'ultimo l'ha boicottata con la storia della lista presentata tardi. Se la sinistra, invece della Bonino (apprezzabilissima) ma poco popolare, avesse proposto un canditato più forte, la Polverini non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta.
Ma evidentemente la sinistra non vuole la Regione, ha già abbastanza potere così, vivendo nel sottobosco.


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> confermo: la polverini a Roma non è amata per nulla. Non per niente il suo stesso partito fino all'ultimo l'ha boicottata con la storia della lista presentata tardi. Se la sinistra, *invece della Bonino *(apprezzabilissima) ma poco popolare, avesse proposto un canditato più forte, la Polverini non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta.
> Ma evidentemente la sinistra non vuole la Regione, ha già abbastanza potere così, vivendo nel sottobosco.


presentare la Bonino in effetti è stato un clamoroso autogol. a questo punto è certo che non volessero vincere.. :incazzato:


----------



## Anna A (2 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> presentare la Bonino in effetti è stato un clamoroso autogol. a questo punto è certo che non volessero vincere.. :incazzato:


oppure, dopo la storia di marrazzo, bersani non ha trovato nessuno abbastanza "pulito"...tanto pulito da matterci la mano sul fuoco..
metti che saltava fuori un altro casino..


----------



## Anna A (2 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> confermo: *la polverini a Roma non è amata per nulla.* Non per niente il suo stesso partito fino all'ultimo l'ha boicottata con la storia della lista presentata tardi. Se la sinistra, invece della Bonino (apprezzabilissima) ma poco popolare, avesse proposto un canditato più forte, la Polverini non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta.
> Ma evidentemente la sinistra non vuole la Regione, ha già abbastanza potere così, vivendo nel sottobosco.


ma mica solo a roma.. a me sta sulle balle a pelle.


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica solo a roma.. a me sta sulle balle a pelle.


 
E' una coatta. Mai vista una così greve...


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oppure, dopo la storia di marrazzo, bersani non ha trovato nessuno abbastanza "pulito"...tanto pulito da matterci la mano sul fuoco..
> metti che saltava fuori un altro casino..


Lo credo anch'io. Brutta storia quella.


----------



## Giusy (2 Aprile 2010)

Fiera di essere pugliese!

Per fortuna che c'è Vendola.... :up:


----------



## Mari' (2 Aprile 2010)

ma Alce che fine ha fatto? :carneval: ... e' ancora sotto shock?


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Fiera di essere pugliese!
> 
> Per fortuna che c'è Vendola.... :up:


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Figurati, ma preferisco essere qualunquista e superficiale piuttosto che ipocrita.
> 
> Forse bisognerebbe scendere dalle nuvolette, smettere di pensare che la politica sia fatta di buoni e cattivi, ma solo di gente che, magari partita con buoni ideali, per far carriera se li è dovuti vendere strada facendo. Tutti, sinistre e destre, ma a me le sinistre sono sempre state sui maroni non tanto per le idee decantate, che in gran parte condivido, ma per l'uso meschino, ipocrita e criminale che ne ha sempre fatto per rimbambire il popolino. L'uso untuoso quanto falso delle belle parole è diffuso in tutto l'arco costituzionale, ma le sinistre nel mondo si sono lasciate dietro l'URSS, la Corea e numerosi altri paesi devastati dal folle uso che hanno fatto i "padri del Popolo" della parola Libertà, ed *una Cina che a spese della povera gente si sta ora sviluppando come una vera e propria minaccia per il resto del mondo sulla base non di principi "di sinistra" ma spudoratamente di un capitalismo ancora più criminale di quello USA,* e nello stesso tempo inneggiando schifosamente ai dettami socialisti.
> I giovani cinesi oggi sono estremamente acculturati, rispetto a tanti altri, ma non sanno nulla di piazza Tienanmen. E quelli che ne sanno qualcosa sono stati convinti che sia stata una bufala!


A parte che ammiro come tu sia informato su quello che sanno e pensano "i giovani cinesi" ...che non sono pochini... ma che c'entra la cina (che non ti piace né comunista né capitalista) con le nostre elezioni regionali e comunali?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quale prezzo? No, sai non ho visto un razzismo imperante in italia, non ho visto poi più di quello che ho visto all'estero. UIn partito del genere per rendere il razzismo legalmente valido dovrebbe avere il 51% dei voti...ed anche se cresce c'è un limite ovvio di crescita. Quindi nessuno pagherà un prezzo del genere e chi nelle amministrative ha votato una persona guardando ad essa e non al partito (il voto disgiunto esiste per questo, grande cosa), non è un cretino, è forse una persona molto intelligente, ma è bello pensare che sia stupido, deficiente, magari non colto.
> la persona più intelligente che conosco non vota PD...ma se tutte le persone intelligenti votano PD per partito preso vuol dire che non è intelligente...ma lui è intelligentee quindi deve votare PD per partito preso, ma non vota PD, quindi vota altro, perciò è ignorante, ma è un ignorante che se fossero tutti così l'America ci bacerebbe i piedi.
> Il poter pensare è una libertà unica, il pensarla in una maniera è mettere un recinto a qualcosa di infinito.


Ma perché una brava persona (però bisogna anche intendersi su cosa è una brava persona) dovrebbe candidarsi per un partito che apertamente e come programma (e non che ha al proprio interno singoli incoerenti e ipocriti che in privato hanno pensieri razzisti..., come dicevi dei tuoi conoscenti) è xenofobo, razzista, separatista e reazionario? 
A me risulta difficile da capire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, basta, mi avete convinto, io sono ignorante, ma cazzo, ma non potete pensare che io abbias studiato? Che ho parlato con gente non scema?no, non concorda con voi e quindi io devo studiare.
> Ho scrutto una cosa semplice, banale e non voelvo scrivere un libro sull'argomento ma diventa semplificato.
> Vuoi sapere quanto si potrebbe scrivere sulla ascesa di Hitler in germania? Libri e libri. Ho il tempo di scrivere su cosa ha fatto quell'essere? Cosa di male ha fatto al mondo? No.
> ma ci si pone a puntualizzare appena uno scrive diversamente. bella la libertà quando è a senso unico. iris,* io non dico alla gente che dice cose diverse di studiare, non mi permetterei manco morto, è offensivo*.


Dire di studiare un argomento a un'altra persona, quando si è maggiormente informati e preparati su quell'argomento, non è offensivo per nulla perché è riconoscere in quella persona la capacità di acquisire competenze.
E' invece presuntuoso essere convinti di non poterne saperne di più o di non poter aver commesso errori nell'integrare le informazioni e le conoscenze.


----------

